# Show your newest gear!



## daveb

We left this off with a new Kenwood mixer. I was trying to post to the thread - on my phone - and inadvertently deleted the entire thread. Angie has assured me it cannot be recovered and has revoked my phone privileges. 

So with my apologies I'll start it over.


----------



## Michi

Pity about the entire thread disappearing  No way to get back from a backup?

BTW, there is a Kenwood Cooking Chef now. For men without wives, I assume…


----------



## ptolemy

How shall we punish you? What crappy cookware shall we ask you to cook with?


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> What crappy cookware shall we ask you to cook with?


----------



## daveb

ptolemy said:


> How shall we punish you? What crappy cookware shall we ask you to cook with?


I watched 8 hours of Rachael Ray as pennance....


----------



## Xenif

Just for you Dave, new sakura plates, slated serving dish and finally a new fish scaler


----------



## playero

Is that a back scratcher?? Looks good


----------



## Michi

playero said:


> Is that a back scratcher?? Looks good


Would work quite well for that, I suspect. Why not?


----------



## Xenif

playero said:


> Is that a back scratcher?? Looks good


Will leave scratches all over your back yes


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Will leave scratches all over your back yes


Right. I'd be mightily disappointed if a back scratcher wouldn't leave scratches on my back. After all, I don't want a back stroker, do I?


----------



## orangehero

Are you serious? I was going through that thread buying each item one by one as I could afford it...


----------



## Michi

No, I wasn't serious


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Bummer about the old thread, here is my contribution:
I recently got a custom figured walnut handle for my Hario TCA-5 Coffee Syphon to replace the plastic one













I made a time lapse video as the real-time video is too long to watch, it’s on my Instagram and YouTube (not sure if I can get the syntax code to link video on the kkf app?) 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx0bJhqnFxU/?igshid=74sv0jho38k2


----------



## Chips

I saw this on your Instagram yesterday and my jaw hit the floor. I've done similar stuff customizing the woodwork on my espresso machines. Beautiful look!


----------



## podzap

In the old thread, I had a large number of posts during the first few months of this year where I was basically turning my home kitchen into pro-equipped. I had spent several grand on things I felt we were "missing" and my wife was basically like "blah". Today, as she is in the kitchen preparing for a large party she comes to me holding this folding stainless pizza shovel and had this huge smile on her face.

"This thing is excellent for transferring a cake from it's container to a serving platter", she exclaimed. "Tools are great!", she further exclaimed.


----------



## Nemo

daveb said:


> I watched 8 hours of Rachael Ray as pennance....


Does this constitutes cruel and unusual punishment?


----------



## Michi

Nemo said:


> Does this constitutes cruel and unusual punishment?


No. That's quite a lenient sentence, actually…


----------



## playero

aboynamedsuita said:


> Bummer about the old thread, here is my contribution:
> I recently got a custom figured walnut handle for my Hario TCA-5 Coffee Syphon to replace the plastic one
> View attachment 53764
> 
> View attachment 53765
> 
> View attachment 53766
> 
> 
> I made a time lapse video as the real-time video is too long to watch, it’s on my Instagram and YouTube (not sure if I can get the syntax code to link video on the kkf app?)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx0bJhqnFxU/?igshid=74sv0jho38k2




Can you post photos of the knives in the background of the first photo?


----------



## ian

playero said:


> Can you post photos of the knives in the background of the first photo?



Pro tip: Please also include a new fork or spatula in the photo, so as to stay on topic.


----------



## Lars

Just bought this hip looking used meat grinder. Kind of an impulse buy - now I will have to find out what to use it for.
It can do 8, 5 and 2mm grinds and came with an attachement for making sausages as well.


----------



## DamageInc

I use my meat grinder mostly for pork mince. I don't like the quality of any supermarket mince, so I buy pork shoulder and mince it myself.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> I use my meat grinder mostly for pork mince. I don't like the quality of any supermarket mince, so I buy pork shoulder and mince it myself.


Nice idea. Should be cheaper than the supermarket mince too unless you choose the really good stuff.
Anyway, I nicked your idea and defrosted a piece of pork shoulder I had in the freezer and ran it through the grinder this morning and now i have a batch of Frikadelle fars in the fridge.


----------



## DamageInc

Brilliant. Nothing beats the taste and texture when you grind it yourself.


----------



## rickbern

Bought a recipe manager for my iPhone. Five bucks.

http://www.paprikaapp.com

It's kind of great. It automatically downloads recipes you choose and saves/categorizes and formats them without all the extraneous info. Sort of a dedicated bookmark manager for recipes.

Read the help and figured out how to use the share button in safari to automatically send a recipe to the app, that's pretty great and is, in and of itself, a testament to the joy of reading the damn manual.


----------



## lowercasebill

Iwachu japanese cast iron omelette pan


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Iwachu japanese cast iron omelette pan


That's a very elegant design. Beautiful curve into the handle.


----------



## playero

rickbern said:


> Bought a recipe manager for my iPhone. Five bucks.
> 
> http://www.paprikaapp.com
> 
> It's kind of great. It automatically downloads recipes you choose and saves/categorizes and formats them without all the extraneous info. Sort of a dedicated bookmark manager for recipes.
> 
> Read the help and figured out how to use the share button in safari to automatically send a recipe to the app, that's pretty great and is, in and of itself, a testament to the joy of reading the damn manual.



That’s an expensive one!!


----------



## rickbern

playero said:


> That’s an expensive one!!


You get what you ...


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> That's a very elegant design. Beautiful curve into the handle.


The handle stays cool, too. 
Perfectly seasoned. A joy to use.
Typical japanese.... Designed for a specific task


----------



## daveb

Designed for Japanese Tomago (sp?) Or western omelette?


----------



## parbaked

daveb said:


> Designed for Japanese Tomago (sp?) Or western omelette?


Tamago pan is rectangular.


----------



## lowercasebill

daveb said:


> Designed for Japanese Tomago (sp?) Or western omelette?


----------



## mille162

Latest purchases from this weekend, gotta love FB marketplace for some truly amazing deals:
M40” Viking gas range





48” Boos butcher block island





Now, I just need to find a matching hood that will fit (Viking hood that came with it is too tall) and do a backsplash. This is my girls place, just trying to make it more comfortable for me to cook in!


----------



## Michi

I got sick of using tea towels to maneuver hot trays around and occasionally burning myself, so I bought these for about USD 10 on eBay. They go about halfway up my forearms and are a bit more practical than oven mittens, in my opinion.


----------



## Michi

New cutting board. Custom made by a friend of mine to fit the space.

I went with edge grain rather than end grain to keep the board thinner. It's fairly large, 60 x 52 cm (23.5 x 20.5"). Thickness is 32 mm (1.25"). Wood is Tasmanian Celery Top.


----------



## rickbern

Michi, with that size board you can start buying longer knives!

Looks great, make an excellent background for some of that delicious food you post. Enjoy it.


----------



## mille162

“Big” green egg is misleading, but this minimax BGE is perfect for a city apartment’s deck!


----------



## ian

Nice. I have a large BGE, and often wish for a smaller one.


----------



## lowercasebill

mille162 said:


> “Big” green egg is misleading, but this minimax BGE is perfect for a city apartment’s deck!
> View attachment 55584


Congratulations. I was very active on the bge forum for years. Saw more than 1 deck catch fire and 2 houses destroyed.. I know they have a spark screen but get fireproof mat any way. Have fun with it. I have 3


----------



## daveb

I call my Minimax my "Little Big Green Egg". Like it a lot for cooking solo or throwing on the back of the truck for tailgating.


----------



## lowercasebill

I use the minimax for bread and pizza only i.e. no grease. Large and mini get the meat.


----------



## DSChief

after 25+ years of use , spots of bare metal are showing up in the bottom of my LeCreuset chili pot.
so I have a Vollrath 3202 /W lid inbound. should show up in about a week.


----------



## steelcity

New Rec Tec 700 shows up tomorrow. I'll be meat poor instead of house poor as I'll be being everything to put on this thing.


----------



## steelcity




----------



## AT5760

@steelcity, let me know how you like it. I’ll be in the market for a new smoker next year and can’t decide how far down that rabbit hole I’m ready to go.


----------



## Lars

Wasn't happy with the thickness adjustment on my Imperia pasta machine, so I bought this Marcos Atlas instead.
It has 9 different setting on the thickness dial as oppose to 6 on the Imperia, so I hope it will give me the thickness I'm looking for.


----------



## rickbern

When all your knives are dull, you can just SMASH everything into submission!

I had the medium size thai granite mortar and pestle, took a trip to queens and found a great market selling the large (1 liter) size one (4 Aunties), and a dynamite thai restaurant (Central Point) all on the same block in Woodside. Cost $38, which seems dirt cheap for something this heavy (18lbs/8kg?) shipped halfway round the world. I'm sort of equally obsessed with mortars and pestles as I am with kitchen knives, it's just damn hard to find a forum devoted to them! 

FWIW, the large size one is way more than twice as useful as the medium size one. Gave away the old medium one to a new mother to pound up baby food for her growing daughter. The little marble one is okay for salsa verde or something for a few people, wish I could find one twice the size.

The dish shown in the first shot is muhammara, a lebanese walnut, pepper and pomegranate molasses dip, it's great stuff. Probably best NOT to try to make this particular dish with a really high hardness HAP 40 gyuto.

half liter and Kochi 240 for size comparison.


----------



## daveb

Go big or go home!


----------



## Carl Kotte

daveb said:


> Go big or go home!



Yeah, I have to agree on this one!


----------



## rickbern

Couldn't resist taking this shot today. Normally, I'd agree, but I'm not sure that "Go big or go home" exactly applies here. 

Just so you all understand the important work my medium sized thai mortar and pestle has cut out for it, I present the next challenge my old, well loved, 0.5 liter mortar and pestle will be used for.

10.5 lb/4.5 kg kid, shown for scale!


----------



## Michi

My latest acquisition. Now I get to carry my knives in style


----------



## panda

mille162 said:


> Latest purchases from this weekend, gotta love FB marketplace for some truly amazing deals:
> M40” Viking gas range
> View attachment 54199
> 
> 
> 48” Boos butcher block island
> View attachment 54200
> 
> 
> Now, I just need to find a matching hood that will fit (Viking hood that came with it is too tall) and do a backsplash. This is my girls place, just trying to make it more comfortable for me to cook in!


you have some envious equipment at home


----------



## panda

man.. that photo of the tamago pan make me hungry. im not a big fan of sushi but i love me some tamago nigiri!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

15” of pan real estate.


----------



## rickbern

Nice color on that pan, Boom


----------



## Paraffin

In my continuing quest to learn at least a little about Chinese cooking, I came across a recipe for "Shunde Braised Fish Puffs," which uses beaten egg whites to puff them up in the hot oil. At the same time, I remembered my wife had mentioned wanting to learn how to cook a souffle. I used to do that at home many years ago, in one of those tinned steel pans with the "ears", but it's been a long time.

I thought... aha! Let's buy a cool kitchen item that can only be used for this! You know, the whole copper ion transfer thing (which cream of tarter can substitute but it's not as sexy). So voila! A nice 10" Mauviel 4.6L/4.9 Quart copper bowl. Not cheap, but not outrageous from Amazon, and I didn't want anything thinner that could dent, and spoil my excellent whipping technique (tongue firmly in cheek here).







This thing will tarnish if you look at it sideways (see the water drops on the outside), but I can keep the inside bright with salt, vinegar, and a steel wool scrub. Have to dry it fast though, or it starts to oxidize.


----------



## ian

rickbern said:


> When all your knives are dull, you can...



Protip from someone well versed in logic: members of this forum can stop reading the post at this point.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

rickbern said:


> Nice color on that pan, Boom


Thanks. My first paella knocked some of the seasoning back. I’m cool with it.


----------



## Michi

Got one of these recently. Highly recommended: no fuss, no mess, and very fast and complete juice extraction:


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> Got one of these recently. Highly recommend: no fuss, no mess, and very fast and complete juice extraction:
> View attachment 60238




Have one of these (in yellow) for about a year or so. Love it! It's replaced the two other cast metal units I bought long ago that undoubtedly start to get paint chipping. Plus the ergonomics/softness of the handle feels nicer in hand if you're doing a significant amount of juicing.


----------



## TDS

Not sure if this counts, but I recently started learning to bake. Never baked anything besides cookies, but really wanted to learn some techniques and recipes. Got my first molds to make cakes and just picked up this beautiful Carrara marble to temper chocolate for some recipes later this week.


----------



## Michi

TDS said:


> Not sure if this counts, but I recently started learning to bake.


Definitely counts!

I discovered baking recently, too. It's taught me a whole lot of respect for bakers and patisserie chefs. There is a lot of complexity in baking that is much harder to control than in cooking, and it takes a lot of experience to adjust to varying conditions, such as temperature and humidity. Definitely not easy!


----------



## Michi

The perfect dough scraper:


It's flexible enough around the perimeter to shape itself to a bowl, has a small-radius side for getting into corners and sharper bends, and it's stiff enough towards the centre to be able to pick up dough without it flopping down.


----------



## TDS

Michi said:


> Definitely counts!
> 
> I discovered baking recently, too. It's taught me a whole lot of respect for bakers and patisserie chefs. There is a lot of complexity in baking that is much harder to control than in cooking, and it takes a lot of experience to adjust to varying conditions, such as temperature and humidity. Definitely not easy!



One of the things I love about baking is how precise it is. It’s very different from the normal things I make where I can taste as I go. I’m finding it amazing how many different things can be made with very few ingredients took. Definitely agree, huge appreciation for those that bake


----------



## podzap

Got a Hurom slow juicer (locally marketed by a company called Wilfa), but made by Hurom. It has a big, powerful GE Ultem Auger and is drop-dead silent, you can run it in the middle of the night and nobody will hear it.

My wife has been going crazy now making us juice shots, last batch was made from a bag of figs. That was good!


----------



## DamageInc

I have one of those. It's a ***** to clean.


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> I have one of those. It's a ***** to clean.



My wife cleans it and it takes her less than 2 minutes - rinses the pieces with the sink sprayer and puts them in the drip-drying cabinet over the sink voila! We have saved like 10 of these juice shot plastic bottles with screw tops bought from LIDL and she makes enough to fill those and stashes them in the fridge.


----------



## Chips

Had a few over the years, but not this particular model. Found out quickly that the cleanup is best done immediately, like even before drinking the juice.


----------



## ian

New deBuyer 12.5” carbon steel pan (on left). Only downside is that I’ll probably have to get rid of my well-loved 12” cast iron that I sanded down with an orbital sander years ago. The deBuyer shape makes more sense to me for the stir-frying, hot sauteing, etc... that I use these pans for, though, and it’s also slightly lighter and seems to heat up faster, which is a plus. Haven’t used it on nuclear yet, though, which will be a true test.


----------



## Chips

Like I've mentioned before, I do love my cast iron, but I think our generation tends to fetishize it too much. I have my plain carbon steel pan and a Soy Turkye silver plated copper pan to choose from as well, for similar tasks. I think cast iron excels in making cornbread, and for shallow fat frying. But in most other applications, I can get equal or better results with lighter weight.


----------



## podzap

I basically consider gas grills as a lower form of life (sort of like amoeba) because the taste of things is just sterile - no smoke, no real crust on meats, etc. On the other hand, though, firing up my Weber charcoal grill takes about an hour whereas I can be cooking on a gas grill in less than a minute. Here in Helsinki, by this first week in September, it's no longer possible to charcoal grill on weekdays after coming home from work due to running out of daylight. Sometimes I would still like to get a flame-broiled burger or a few sausages. Especially homemade sausages that don't cook so well in pans due to the high fat content. So, I thought to get a smallish tabletop gas grill that doesn't take up any deck real-estate and can also be tossed into the back of the car on a whim.

This dude here is quite amazing - almost every piece is made from stainless steel: the body, the burners, the grate, the heat deflectors, the drip tray. I can leave it outside all winter and not even think twice about it rusting. And bonus, the grate, heat deflectors and drip tray come off without any tools and are perfectly sized that they fit into the dishwasher! Can either be used with a standard propane tank or a small disposable 440g gas cartridge. Nice and sturdy, nothing flimsy or crappy about it at all. Normal price was 159 eur, but it was on sale for 129 so I picked one up this evening.

This thing is big enough to roast two whole chickens at the same time, or an entire duck or even an entire pork loin.

4.4kw (15013 BTU) max heat output
320 gram/hour gas usage
1320 cm2 (204 sq inches) cooking surface


----------



## Carl Kotte

@podzap That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## podzap

Carl Kotte said:


> @podzap That looks like a lot of fun!



We'll see how well it works this evening, got six packs of sausage just waiting to give it a try


----------



## Carl Kotte

podzap said:


> We'll see how well it works this evening, got six packs of sausage just waiting to give it a try



Oh exciting!!! [emoji16] Please give us an update later then! I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bahamaroot

podzap said:


> ...by this first week in September, it's no longer possible to charcoal grill on weekdays after coming home from work due to running out of daylight...


Two words: outdoor light.


----------



## mille162

podzap said:


> I basically consider gas grills as a lower form of life (sort of like amoeba) because the taste of things is just sterile - no smoke, no real crust on meats, etc. On the other hand, though, firing up my Weber charcoal grill takes about an hour whereas I can be cooking on a gas grill in less than a minute. Here in Helsinki, by this first week in September, it's no longer possible to charcoal grill on weekdays after coming home from work due to running out of daylight. Sometimes I would still like to get a flame-broiled burger or a few sausages. Especially homemade sausages that don't cook so well in pans due to the high fat content. So, I thought to get a smallish tabletop gas grill that doesn't take up any deck real-estate and can also be tossed into the back of the car on a whim.
> 
> This dude here is quite amazing - almost every piece is made from stainless steel: the body, the burners, the grate, the heat deflectors, the drip tray. I can leave it outside all winter and not even think twice about it rusting. And bonus, the grate, heat deflectors and drip tray come off without any tools and are perfectly sized that they fit into the dishwasher! Can either be used with a standard propane tank or a small disposable 440g gas cartridge. Nice and sturdy, nothing flimsy or crappy about it at all. Normal price was 159 eur, but it was on sale for 129 so I picked one up this evening.
> 
> This thing is big enough to roast two whole chickens at the same time, or an entire duck or even an entire pork loin.
> 
> 4.4kw (15013 BTU) max heat output
> 320 gram/hour gas usage
> 1320 cm2 (204 sq inches) cooking surface
> 
> 
> View attachment 60505
> 
> 
> View attachment 60506



That new grill looks awesome. Just to comment on your experience with charcoal, were you using charcoal briquettes (man made squares) or actual lump charcoal (all natural, looks like branches and pieces of wood)? 

In my deck sized BGE minimax, using starter squares, I get charcoal up to around 400-500 F in about 5-10 min. If I use a propane torch to start it, its 2-3 min. I like Fogo Super lump charcoal but the pieces are much larger and take a few minutes more to light, but once air is cut off, they stop burning and can be relit at least 1 more time. BGE brand charcoal is much smaller but lites faster.


----------



## lowercasebill

I have 3 BGE. use Humphrey's lump and tourch. My problem is i will be drinking and overshoot the temp


----------



## podzap

bahamaroot said:


> Two words: outdoor light.



Two words: raining sideways


----------



## podzap

I don't generally grill with other than briquettes. With lump charcoal, you turn your back and it has burned it's course and died.


----------



## podzap

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh exciting!!! [emoji16] Please give us an update later then! I am looking forward to it.




There you go. This small grill actually was able to cook 24 sausages at the same time! So now we know, that's the limit!


----------



## Michi

These graters are expensive, but work exquisitely well for grating ginger, garlic, wasabi, or daikon into a fine paste. (Yes, I know about the shark skin for wasabi, but haven't worked myself up to that yet…) Made of copper with nickel plating:


----------



## podzap

After being perpetually pissed off at my carbon steel paella pan that is always rusting and gets angry when you use lemons and limes in it, I finally had enough. I ordered a 42cm (16.5 in) stainless-steel paella pan. I can leave it outside hanging on the wall for the entire winter and no problem! Bought stuff to make paella yesterday but it's been raining like crazy so didn't get to test it out yet. (Yes, we only make paella outside on top of our big gas burner.)


----------



## Michi

New wok after initial seasoning.




Passes the egg test with flying colors. When cleaning, the water beads off the surface much the same as it does with a teflon pan.


----------



## dafox

Michi said:


> New wok after initial seasoning.
> View attachment 60964
> 
> Passes the egg test with flying colors. When cleaning, the water beads off the surface much the same as it does with a teflon pan.


Nice, where did you get that one?


----------



## Neens

I missed the previous 2 sales, got lucky this time around.


----------



## Michi

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> It's this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/Craft-Wok-Tr...ywords=Carbon+Steel+Wok&qid=1568352222&sr=8-1


I removed the handle while seasoning (trivial, just remove two screws) and gave it several coats of oil, followed by a coat of a beeswax and citrus oil mix.


----------



## podzap

I bought a new toaster, SMEG TSF02SS. It can do 4 slices of normal sized toast at the same time, or 2 really long slices of "quality" bread. Has a bagel function to only toast one side. Has a defroster function as well, takes frozen bread to perfect toast - best toaster ever!


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> I bought a new toaster, SMEG TSF02SS. It can do 4 slices of normal sized toast at the same time, or 2 really long slices of "quality" bread. Has a bagel function to only toast one side. Has a defroster function as well, takes frozen bread to perfect toast - best toaster ever!


Does it beep? If it does, I'd put an axe through it…

I bought a fancy Breville stainless-steel toaster a few years ago. What they didn't tell me on the box was that, once it has finished its thing, it beeps. Three times. Long beeps. _Loud_ beeps.

I checked the manual to find out how I can turn off the beeps. No joy. It's not possible to turn off the beeps. That is despite the thing being equipped with a microprocessor that can drive a fancy animated display and uses artificial (supposed) intelligence to decide when my toast is ready.

Wonderful! I _most definitely_ need my toaster to beep at me every time it has finished making some toast. That's because without it beeping, I might completely forget that—three minutes earlier—I decided to have breakfast and might end up starving as a result.

How I just _love_ those beeps! I mean, what sweeter sound can there possibly be first thing in the morning, just as I've taken my first sip of coffee?

A few weeks later, my son (also an engineer) and I decided to open the thing up and to physically disable the beeper. It turned out to be impossible. Disassembly of the thing is so complex and intrusive, and the circuit board that has the beeper soldered onto it (how could it be otherwise?) is so difficult to access that, most likely, we would have destroyed the (quite expensive) toaster in the process of trying to disable the beeper. So, we put it back together again and admitted defeat.

Thank you Breville, thank you! You can make a toaster beep. Congratulations!

_Why_ did you make it beep? Nobody knows. I guess because you could. And because the competition's toaster didn't beep so, if yours _does_ beep, that must be better, right?

Thank you also, Breville, for assuming that you are entitled to beep at me in my own home for as loud and as long as you deem fit. Whether I make toast first thing in the morning (while my wife is still asleep), or last thing before going to bed (while my wife is already asleep). Never mind whether I (or my wife) would like to be beeped at or not—I am sure that you know what is best for us.

My fancy, stainless, quite expensive, and beeping toaster stopped working after a little over two years. I danced a jig in my kitchen when, one beautiful spring morning, I found out that I couldn't have toast for breakfast.

That day, I went and bought a toaster. A real toaster. One that makes toast. Without any animated display. Without any artificial un-intelligence. Without a microprocessor. And, without a beeper.

This morning, I had breakfast. The sun had just come up. The birds were singing outside. I could just see little drops of dew on the plants in the garden reflecting brilliant rays of early-morning sunlight, and I watched a butterfly settle on a fresh blossom that had just opened up, to have its first sip of nectar of the day. I had my first sip of coffee of the day, admiring the glorious display of creation right in front of me.

Then my toast was ready. My toaster went "CLUNK" as it popped up the toast. And I heard the sweetest sound there is in the morning after the first sip of coffee.

Life is beautiful…


----------



## podzap

No beeper in the SMEG


----------



## ian

I have a Breville toaster oven. Super useful, and I don’t mind the beeps, but the one thing it doesn’t do well is make toast. Maybe I should get a separate slot toaster...


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Maybe I should get a separate slot toaster...


Preferably one with a beeper…


----------



## ian

Ordered this really great container for soaking stones on Amazon! It came with some other pieces that I couldn’t figure out what to do with... they didn’t seem to fit with the stones in there.

The Gesshin stone set inside is also new: a sort of self birthday present. B-day is Broida-day nowadays.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> View attachment 61179
> 
> 
> Ordered this really great container for soaking stones on Amazon! It came with some other pieces that I couldn’t figure out what to do with... they didn’t seem to fit with the stones in there.
> 
> The Gesshin stone set inside is also new: a sort of self birthday present. B-day is Broida-day nowadays.



What’s the taste like?


----------



## ian

Gritty, but pure.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Gritty, but pure.



Intriguing! 

Would you be entitled to send it back if you were offered it at a restaurant?


----------



## ecchef

Not quite sure about the manufacturer’s choice of brand name though.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Intriguing!
> 
> Would you be entitled to send it back if you were offered it at a restaurant?



Are they Gesshin's or Sharp Pebbles?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> Does it beep? If it does, I'd put an axe through it…
> 
> I bought a fancy Breville stainless-steel toaster a few years ago. What they didn't tell me on the box was that, once it has finished its thing, it beeps. Three times. Long beeps. _Loud_ beeps.
> 
> I checked the manual to find out how I can turn off the beeps. No joy. It's not possible to turn off the beeps. That is despite the thing being equipped with a microprocessor that can drive a fancy animated display and uses artificial (supposed) intelligence to decide when my toast is ready.
> 
> Wonderful! I _most definitely_ need my toaster to beep at me every time it has finished making some toast. That's because without it beeping, I might completely forget that—three minutes earlier—I decided to have breakfast and might end up starving as a result.
> 
> How I just _love_ those beeps! I mean, what sweeter sound can there possibly be first thing in the morning, just as I've taken my first sip of coffee?
> 
> A few weeks later, my son (also an engineer) and I decided to open the thing up and to physically disable the beeper. It turned out to be impossible. Disassembly of the thing is so complex and intrusive, and the circuit board that has the beeper soldered onto it (how could it be otherwise?) is so difficult to access that, most likely, we would have destroyed the (quite expensive) toaster in the process of trying to disable the beeper. So, we put it back together again and admitted defeat.
> 
> Thank you Breville, thank you! You can make a toaster beep. Congratulations!
> 
> _Why_ did you make it beep? Nobody knows. I guess because you could. And because the competition's toaster didn't beep so, if yours _does_ beep, that must be better, right?
> 
> Thank you also, Breville, for assuming that you are entitled to beep at me in my own home for as loud and as long as you deem fit. Whether I make toast first thing in the morning (while my wife is still asleep), or last thing before going to bed (while my wife is already asleep). Never mind whether I (or my wife) would like to be beeped at or not—I am sure that you know what is best for us.
> 
> My fancy, stainless, quite expensive, and beeping toaster stopped working after a little over two years. I danced a jig in my kitchen when, one beautiful spring morning, I found out that I couldn't have toast for breakfast.
> 
> That day, I went and bought a toaster. A real toaster. One that makes toast. Without any animated display. Without any artificial un-intelligence. Without a microprocessor. And, without a beeper.
> 
> This morning, I had breakfast. The sun had just come up. The birds were singing outside. I could just see little drops of dew on the plants in the garden reflecting brilliant rays of early-morning sunlight, and I watched a butterfly settle on a fresh blossom that had just opened up, to have its first sip of nectar of the day. I had my first sip of coffee of the day, admiring the glorious display of creation right in front of me.
> 
> Then my toast was ready. My toaster went "CLUNK" as it popped up the toast. And I heard the sweetest sound there is in the morning after the first sip of coffee.
> 
> Life is beautiful…



I have the breville Smart Oven (not the newer “air” model) and am not really a fan of the beeps, but fortunately it’s just when: you turn it on, it comes up to temperature, timer lapses. Maybe the beeping is a different tone than the toaster. What really annoys me is the super bright blue display. If I’m using it early in the AM or late at night I stand an oven mitt up to block it.

I’ve had it since 2014 and it’s still working well, but some of the buttons are a bit iffy. For example if I try to turn the convection off/on, it sometimes changes between °C and °F instead, but I can get it to eventually work after a few cycles of pushing buttons. 

I do acknowledge the concerns with the beeping. When I was still at home my parents bought a new toaster oven that beeped. They ended up returning it because it’s the last thing you want to hear early in the morning when everyone else is sleeping


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> I do acknowledge the concerns with the beeping. When I was still at home my parents bought a new toaster oven that beeped. They ended up returning it because it’s the last thing you want to hear early in the morning when everyone else is sleeping


The whole beep thing is incredibly arrogant, unnecessary, and the epitome of bad design. People who do this kind of thing are incompetent.

By all means, if you love beeps, put them into your appliances. But, for heaven's sake, give me a way to disable them…


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> The whole beep thing is incredibly arrogant, unnecessary, and the epitome of bad design. People who do this kind of thing are incompetent.
> 
> By all means, if you love beeps, put them into your appliances. But, for heaven's sake, give me a way to disable them…



I could see a beep being useful under very few circumstances. But I agree, if it's added, it should be able to be disabled. Otherwise why add such a nuisance?


----------



## Michi

Got this one today. 7.25 quarts capacity, 28 cm diameter.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

New probe thermometer. 

The DOT.


----------



## podzap

boomchakabowwow said:


> New probe thermometer.
> 
> The DOT.
> 
> View attachment 63371



Cool, how does that work?

I bought a thermapen and the damned thing doesn't work when using an induction cooktop. Sigh.


----------



## daveb

podzap said:


> I bought a thermapen and the damned thing doesn't work when using an induction cooktop. Sigh.



Huh? The Thermapen measures temp of product, not cooktop.

DOT is pretty sweet thermometer, Will stick to anything ferrous and alarm when preset temp is reached.


----------



## podzap

daveb said:


> Huh? The Thermapen measures temp of product, not cooktop.
> 
> DOT is pretty sweet thermometer, Will stick to anything ferrous and alarm when preset temp is reached.



Thermapen has a thermocouple and they don't work near electromagnetic fields. Induction cooktops produce electromagnetic fields.

"One of the easiest ways to measure and record temperature is with a thermocouple. Thermocouples perform reliably in most environments, tolerating temperature extremes, vibration and even ionizing radiation. However, they are susceptible to the effects of electromagnetic fields, so should be used with caution, or not at all, in such places."

https://www.omega.com/en-us/resources/temperature-measurement-in-electromagnetic-environments


----------



## daveb

TIL. Thanks.

Though I've used mine on induction and never noticed any anomalies.


----------



## podzap

daveb said:


> TIL. Thanks.
> 
> Though I've used mine on induction and never noticed any anomalies.



My induction operates via electromagnetic pulses - it's not a steady field. Only one burner going, less pulsating - more than one burner going then it distrubutes electromagnetics via alternating pulses. The thermocouple gets confused as **** and jumps back and forth to the tune of 10 degrees celcius variations. Not useful at all.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

podzap said:


> My induction operates via electromagnetic pulses - it's not a steady field. Only one burner going, less pulsating - more than one burner going then it distrubutes electromagnetics via alternating pulses. The thermocouple gets confused as **** and jumps back and forth to the tune of 10 degrees celcius variations. Not useful at all.


 Cool. ! Science.

Can you step away with the pan of food? Probably not feasible sometimes.


----------



## riba

boomchakabowwow said:


> Cool. ! Science.
> 
> Can you step away with the pan of food? Probably not feasible sometimes.


Just turn the cooker momentarily off


----------



## podzap

boomchakabowwow said:


> Cool. ! Science.
> 
> Can you step away with the pan of food? Probably not feasible sometimes.



Sure if there is countertop space available. In my small kitchen, that is not always the case. Also induction burners power off when the pan is removed for more than like 5 seconds then you need to go through the whole range of "button" pushes described below to get it back to the power level where it was.




riba said:


> Just turn the cooker momentarily off



Doesn't help too much when more than one of the burners are in use.

Also, this is pretty specific to my Bosch induction cooktop but if you are cooking at level 6 (best meat frying level when using De Buyers) out of 9 and you power off then when you power back on you either need to step down from 9 or step up from 4 as those are the only options for starting levels. Pushing the power on, then pushing + for 9, then pushing - for 8+, pushing - for 8, pushing - for 7+, pushing - for 7, pushing - for 6+, pushing - for 6. Or, power on, push - for 4, push + for 4+, push + for 5, push + for 5+, push + for 6...


----------



## krx927

Replacement for Ikea boards I am using:


----------



## Michi

After nearly four months with my celery wood cutting board, I'm quite pleased.

There is a big difference in how quickly I dull my knives on that board compared to the bamboo board I was using previously. Compared to the bamboo board, at a guess, I'd say my knife edges last about three times as long with the celery top board before I feel the need to re-sharpen.


----------



## swarth

podzap said:


> I bought a new toaster, SMEG TSF02SS. It can do 4 slices of normal sized toast at the same time, or 2 really long slices of "quality" bread. Has a bagel function to only toast one side. Has a defroster function as well, takes frozen bread to perfect toast - best toaster ever!



Looking for a great toaster... Do you think the logo would come off cleanly?


----------



## podzap

swarth said:


> Looking for a great toaster... Do you think the logo would come off cleanly?



Probably more easily on the stainless model than the plastic models. Maybe a heat gun followed by a bit of acetone.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> New wok after initial seasoning.
> View attachment 60964
> 
> Passes the egg test with flying colors. When cleaning, the water beads off the surface much the same as it does with a teflon pan.


what's it looking like now?


----------



## ptolemy

Seller pic but I am stocked. Set of 3 mtmwood cutting boards.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> what's it looking like now?


This is what it looks like at the moment. It's difficult to take a photo that shows the actual colour because light reflects off the shiny surface. (The big brownish patch is actually the reflection of the ceiling of my patio, and the bright ring around it is the reflection of the sky around the patio roof.) Actual colour varies from pitch-black to very dark grey with a brown tinge.


----------



## mille162

Crazy black friday sales, broke down and decided to give the kitchenaid another shot, grabbed this copper 7qt model to match my new Xerxes with copper trim.


----------



## daveb

Ha! That's not downsizing.......


----------



## Xenif

mille162 said:


> Crazy black friday sales, broke down and decided to give the kitchenaid another shot, grabbed this copper 7qt model to match my new Xerxes with copper trim.
> View attachment 66185


Damn I dodged a bullet buying the black kitchen aid, since most of my black horn will match it [emoji13] 

That copper colour is really nice [emoji7]


----------



## mille162

daveb said:


> Ha! That's not downsizing.......



But I’m getting rid of the stand alone juicer, stand alone meat grinder and manual pasta machine, so...I’m actually saving space!


----------



## riba

mille162 said:


> Crazy black friday sales, broke down and decided to give the kitchenaid another shot, grabbed this copper 7qt model to match my new Xerxes with copper trim.
> View attachment 66185


Wow, that looks nice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Forgot to post the copper tamagoyaki pans I got recently. 18x18cm and 12x12cm


----------



## Michi

These look really nice! Where did you get those?


----------



## daveb

aboynamedsuita said:


> Forgot to post the copper tamagoyaki pans I got recently.



I've been sorta shopping for a quality pan, (have the readily available cheapo). You gotta linky?


----------



## lowercasebill

I got mine from Korin


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> These look really nice! Where did you get those?





daveb said:


> I've been sorta shopping for a quality pan, (have the readily available cheapo). You gotta linky?



https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/collections/tamagoyaki

The 12cm pan is the Asahi brand and the 18cm one is the Kanto style from the other brand. I’ve seen them listed as EBM and Marusin, and they’re available in Japan at places like Kappabashi too. If you order I’d wait for a 10-15% off sale, or check to see how prices compare to domestic options like MTC Kitchen Korin. 

I had the wooden “lids” custom made since I couldn’t find a 12cm size, but you can get them for the larger sizes


----------



## Xenif

A New Cleaver Stand [emoji166][emoji173]️


----------



## dafox

Xenif said:


> A New Cleaver Stand [emoji166][emoji173]️View attachment 66381
> View attachment 66382


I'd like to know how you get a magnet rack on a fridge to work well, seems a bit scary to me.


----------



## parbaked

dafox said:


> I'd like to know how you get a magnet rack on a fridge to work well, seems a bit scary to me.


These work:
https://www.knifebutler.com/shop/for-fridge-2-sided/the-2-sided-rubber-magnetic-knife-rack/


----------



## dafox

parbaked said:


> These work:
> https://www.knifebutler.com/shop/for-fridge-2-sided/the-2-sided-rubber-magnetic-knife-rack/


Thanks!


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> A New Cleaver Stand [emoji166][emoji173]️View attachment 66381
> View attachment 66382


----------



## Michi

Early Christmas present to myself


----------



## nakneker

Just completed my Blu skillet set, carbon pans, hand made in seattle. Kinda of hard to get. Just in time for the new house, time to fire them babies up.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Early Christmas present to myself
> View attachment 67118


Which one is that?


----------



## nakneker

Michi said:


> Early Christmas present to myself
> View attachment 67118


What brand is this, never seen it. Looks neat!


----------



## Michi

@Xenif @nakneker That's Lyn Weber Workshops:

https://lynweber.com/products/moulin/


----------



## nakneker

Michi said:


> @Xenif @nakneker That's Lyn Weber Workshops:
> 
> https://lynweber.com/products/moulin/


Ty!


----------



## Michi

nakneker said:


> Just completed my Blu skillet set, carbon pans, hand made in seattle.


Are you sure you have enough and won't run out?


----------



## nakneker

Michi said:


> Are you sure you have enough and won't run out?


I’m never good at knowing when enough is enough... someone should start a thread explaining that


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> Early Christmas present to myself
> View attachment 67118



Nice! I can’t justify the coffee grinder but perhaps a pepper mill lol


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> Nice! I can’t justify the coffee grinder but perhaps a pepper mill lol


I've used it a few times now. Two things stand out:

I get a lot of pepper out of the thing very quickly (less than ten seconds for a teaspoon of ground pepper).
It takes a fair bit of effort to turn the top because the grinding mechanism is large and grinds a large amount of peppercorns at the same time.
Adjusting for different coarseness is reliable and quick, and there is a slick locking mechanism that prevents the mill from going out of adjustment. Once set, it stays set until I change it.

For use at the table, I don't think it's the best option. If anything, it produces too much pepper all at once. For cooking, it's perfect because it gets the job done quickly and consistently.

Overall, I think it's an excellent grinder—albeit at an exorbitant price.


----------



## orangehero

nakneker said:


> Just completed my Blu skillet set, carbon pans, hand made in seattle. Kinda of hard to get. Just in time for the new house, time to fire them babies up.



Obviously you have a lot of disposable income, and I don't mean to be snarky, but do you actually have a need for that many skillets? I mean if you actually do that's awesome! If you don't really, I still think that's a gorgeous set of artwork and I am jealous either way!

If you do use it all I just wanna make sure you post it in action baby!

Personally, I'm not a fan of riveted handles on high-end cookware. It's the cheap(er) way to attach a handle. For example, I value Demeyere over All-Clad, besides other considerations, because the handles are welded instead of riveted. It's an additional, skill-requiring step that takes more effort and expertise and results in a cleaner looking (and performing) product. If they made those skillets but with hand-welded handles with a gorgeous weld bead it would take it over the top. Instead to my eye the rivets look like an arbor-press cop-out and detracts from the beauty of the pan design.


----------



## nakneker

orangehero said:


> Obviously you have a lot of disposable income, and I don't mean to be snarky, but do you actually have a need for that many skillets? I mean if you actually do that's awesome! If you don't really, I still think that's a gorgeous set of artwork and I am jealous either way!
> 
> If you do use it all I just wanna make sure you post it in action baby!
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan of riveted handles on high-end cookware. It's the cheap(er) way to attach a handle. For example, I value Demeyere over All-Clad, besides other considerations, because the handles are welded instead of riveted. It's an additional, skill-requiring step that takes more effort and expertise and results in a cleaner looking (and performing) product. If they made those skillets but with hand-welded handles with a gorgeous weld bead it would take it over the top. Instead to my eye the rivets look like an arbor-press cop-out and detracts from the beauty of the pan design.


 Hi Orange,

I don’t disagree with anything you said or see it as Snarky. We just built a new house that we moved into last month after a couple years of drawing plans and getting it built. I’m a commercial Contractor so we over saw the project ourselves, during that time I set out to get a set of Blu Skillet Ironware. My son lives in Seattle and helped by attending the local sale and my family would help on the online sales too. It took about as long as the house so the timing worked out, I wanted them for the new place.

I actually agree, I don’t need that many and will be cutting a few loose after I use them awhile and see what I like. I bought the little gratins so I can make individual cornbread or deserts and serve them with a meal. I did use the big gratin and 10inch skillet for the first time a couple days ago, they didn’t disappoint. I agree about the rivets too, they do a good job making them look old world and stand behind their product though, if I do I have a problem I’ll send it their way. Anyways, thanks for the good words, much appreciated. I’m just a home cook having fun with cooking as a hobby.


----------



## jimmy_d

nakneker said:


> Just completed my Blu skillet set, carbon pans, hand made in seattle. Kinda of hard to get. Just in time for the new house, time to fire them babies up.


That is an incredible collection! Enjoy those!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I finally got one of these. For camp cooking. I git tired of lugging around my Campchef 2-burner and setting it up. I’m a sucker for cool welds. 

this should work well for earthquake and various emergency days.


----------



## Phip

Wow. That’s a camp stove. I’m envious.


----------



## rickbern

Decided to burn some Amex points to renovate the mid sized pans in the kitchen. Bought a 28 cm Demeyere ProLine fry pan (already had a 24) and a 28 cm Mauviel 250c saute pan.

25 years ago (pre divorce) I had a 3mm copper saute pan that size, I've been missing it ever since. Figured it's now or never, I can still lift it up!


----------



## Kristoffer

rickbern said:


> Decided to burn some Amex points to renovate the mid sized pans in the kitchen. Bought a 28 cm Demeyere ProLine fry pan (already had a 24) and a 28 cm Mauviel 250c saute pan.
> 
> 25 years ago (pre divorce) I had a 3mm copper saute pan that size, I've been missing it ever since. Figured it's now or never, I can still lift it up!
> 
> View attachment 68547




Looks great! I could hardly manage to put together a single dinner without my copy of that Demeyere. Great pan, great size.


----------



## redrum

rickbern said:


> Decided to burn some Amex points to renovate the mid sized pans in the kitchen. Bought a 28 cm Demeyere ProLine fry pan (already had a 24) and a 28 cm Mauviel 250c saute pan.
> 
> 25 years ago (pre divorce) I had a 3mm copper saute pan that size, I've been missing it ever since. Figured it's now or never, I can still lift it up!
> 
> View attachment 68547



Now that Mauviel is a thing of beauty! What did you pay for it? In Sweden they cost a small fortune...


----------



## rickbern

redrum said:


> Now that Mauviel is a thing of beauty! What did you pay for it? In Sweden they cost a small fortune...


Yeah here too. The regular price is $600, I found it on sale for 350. Got a 250 gift card, my net was about $180.


----------



## tomsch

The 12.6" Demeyere Proline is my next pan purchase. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## rickbern

Continuing my renovation...

Bought a 24 cm Demeyere Industry 5 deep saute pan to complement my existing 24 cm proline skillet. Amazon had one used for 75 bucks, and I needed a lid this size anyway, so I bought it. A surprisingly great addition, like this size and depth and tight fitting lid combo a LOT.

These Demeyere pans are great in these smaller (24-28 cm) sizes. The 28 cm (11") skillet is a little heavy for a tossing but they're a serious upgrade for me. Previously, I had a 26 cm Sitram saute pan in this size range, it had a disk bottom that didn't quite make it to the edge. That pan was a PITA, burned on the edges all the time. I still have, love and constantly use, the Sitram rondeaus in 30 and 32 cm sizes. I'm not sure if the body of the pan is heavier or the disk transition is just further from the burner, but I don't have the same problems with the larger size pans.


----------



## Michi

Having recently made my first loaf of sourdough, I felt it was necessary and perfectly reasonable to spend some more money.


----------



## Michi




----------



## lowercasebill

There is no sashimi on your plate!


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> There is no sashimi on your plate!


Not yet. These just arrived in the mail. And sashimi isn't "gear"!


----------



## M1k3

lowercasebill said:


> There is no sashimi on your plate!



Wrong thread


----------



## daveb

Pretty sticks.


----------



## rebornhj

Michi said:


> View attachment 70528



 Like them!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

rickbern said:


> …These Demeyere pans are great in these smaller (24-28 cm) sizes. The 28 cm (11") skillet is a little heavy for a tossing…



You should try the 32cm lol


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> There is no sashimi on your plate!


This time, _with_ sashimi


----------



## Geigs

SolidTeknics AusIon Skillet. 1 piece molded wrought Iron, no seams, no rivets. Plus flat iron steak.


----------



## playero

Michi said:


> Having recently made my first loaf of sourdough, I felt it was necessary and perfectly reasonable to spend some more money.
> View attachment 69753



what do you call the item holding the gillete or the two side shaver?


----------



## Michi

playero said:


> what do you call the item holding the gillete or the two side shaver?


It's known as a "bread lame".

You don't really need a fancy handle like this. Take any cheap disposable chopstick and a razor blade. Bend the blade and slip the chopstick through the slightly-larger cut-outs in the blade. Presto, instant bread lame


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> View attachment 70528


are these titanium? really nice looking.,

not sure i could get food to my mouth if my chopstick isnt bamboo and slightly warped.


----------



## MowgFace

boomchakabowwow said:


> not sure i could get food to my mouth if my chopstick isnt bamboo and slightly warped.



I laughed way to hard at this. My coworkers think I’m crazy

Mowgs


----------



## Michi

Yes, they are made of titanium. Surprisingly light and, due to the texture near the tips, nice and grippy (nothing like Korean metal chopsticks).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> View attachment 70528


 okay. you just ruined my afternoon. i spent way too much time looking at titanium chopsticks. what brand are these? they look real, because someone clearly changed the color of them with a torch, no?

i think they would be awesome, especially backpacking!!


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> kay. you just ruined my afternoon. i spent way too much time looking at titanium chopsticks. what brand are these?


I bought these at eatingtools.com. Mine are from their "Storm" series, but there are quite a few other styles, too. I suggest browsing for a bit.


----------



## sudsy9977

Wow I really should not have looked at that site. Ryan


----------



## boomchakabowwow

sudsy9977 said:


> Wow I really should not have looked at that site. Ryan



I did, and then my wife looked over my shoulder. It would have gone easier if I was surfing porn. $190 chopstick ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## mc2442

There is a $20 coupon code TISTIX20.....so only $170 chopstix


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I find cheap wood chopsticks work best esp. eating rice. Like to make crane chopstick holder from the paper wrapper. Another cool thing learned from Utube something to do while waiting for food when eating out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i bought cheap (maybe) titanium sticks. seems a bit heavy to be real Ti. i could get all sciencey and figure it out with a graduated cylinder and water diplacement..but ***.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Can’t recall posting this… Left handed fish spatula (never thought left/right hand was a thing for fish spat)


----------



## madelinez

Not particularly exciting but the best kitchen purchase I've ever made is a Shimomura peeler. 

https://www.amazon.com/Shimomura-High-Speed-Peeler-Kkp-01/dp/B001TV1HV0


----------



## aszma

madelinez said:


> Not particularly exciting but the best kitchen purchase I've ever made is a Shimomura peeler.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Shimomura-High-Speed-Peeler-Kkp-01/dp/B001TV1HV0


they sell these at don quixote for like ten dollars been using it in a pro environment for like 3 years one of the best purchases of my career


----------



## madelinez

Got mine from KNS for 20AUD or so, they're amazing.


----------



## Xenif

A massive de Buyer 32cm (12.5") wok, 3.2 kg, found someone selling it on Kijiji locally for $40 cad


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> found someone selling it on Kijiji locally for $40 cad


Absolute steal for a very good piece of equipment!


----------



## Chips

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 71641
> 
> Can’t recall posting this… Left handed fish spatula (never thought left/right hand was a thing for fish spat)



I bought that exact one a while back. My only disappointment in it was finding that it was nowhere near as magnetic as the standard right-handed version, oddly. It's mildly magnetic but not enough to stick to my knife block. Otherwise, (and especially as a lefty) I love it! I lightly sanded and oiled mine, since the wood was a tad rough. Looks beautiful now. But lives in a drawer.


----------



## Chips

So, after getting tired of only having crappy, stale, flavorless ground black pepper when going out to eat, I decided to pick up a few delrin keychain capsule containers. They were originally designed to hold pills, bills, or drugs of choice, being quite robust and waterproof. But I'll use them for top quality black pepper on the go. 

If folks are interested, they're available here.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...rass-pico-pull-waterproof?variant=29262869254

For nearly 20 years, I bought my black pepper from Penzeys and thought I had it all figured out. The good Telicherry stuff was nice and all, but holy cow, the Kampot pepper shared here on this site changed my impression ( wow!). Last night, I was at my local buddy's craft brewery, eating a chile relleno and decided to test drive my portable pepper solution. Three friends and the bartender could immediately smell the pepper from feet away the second after I opened the capsule. 

Anyway, for about $7, it's a fun addition that doesn't hurt the wallet. The delrin is lightweight and damn near bombproof. You could probably drive a tank over it and it wouldn't break. In a casual setting, the keychain isn't going to offend or be out of place. Anywhere fancier, they'll be grinding fresh pepper for me table side. 






One on the keychain, one as a backup. I think the shipping price was near a postage stamp and came in the regular mail. It holds about half a teaspoon, more or less. I use a mini funnel for filling whisky flasks and then pack it tight to remove air pockets that might speed staling, but that's only a guess. So far, very happy with it.


----------



## krx927

Chips said:


> So, after getting tired of only having crappy, stale, flavorless ground black pepper when going out to eat, I decided to pick up a few delrin keychain capsule containers. They were originally designed to hold pills, bills, or drugs of choice, being quite robust and waterproof. But I'll use them for top quality black pepper on the go.
> 
> If folks are interested, they're available here.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/collections/...rass-pico-pull-waterproof?variant=29262869254
> 
> For nearly 20 years, I bought my black pepper from Penzeys and thought I had it all figured out. The good Telicherry stuff was nice and all, but holy cow, the Kampot pepper shared here on this site changed my impression ( wow!). Last night, I was at my local buddy's craft brewery, eating a chile relleno and decided to test drive my portable pepper solution. Three friends and the bartender could immediately smell the pepper from feet away the second after I opened the capsule.
> 
> Anyway, for about $7, it's a fun addition that doesn't hurt the wallet. The delrin is lightweight and damn near bombproof. You could probably drive a tank over it and it wouldn't break. In a casual setting, the keychain isn't going to offend or be out of place. Anywhere fancier, they'll be grinding fresh pepper for me table side.
> 
> View attachment 72119
> 
> 
> One on the keychain, one as a backup. I think the shipping price was near a postage stamp and came in the regular mail. It holds about half a teaspoon, more or less. I use a mini funnel for filling whisky flasks and then pack it tight to remove air pockets that might speed staling, but that's only a guess. So far, very happy with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72120



Great idea!!! I have been looking for something to carry with me some chili. I regularly miss it with some dishes I eat in restaurants. It happen so often that they do not have anything spicy (or just terrible Tabasco that just taste of vinegar).

Surely my next buy onAmazon 

And yes, Kampot pepper rules. I am also using it at home since a long time.


----------



## rickbern

Been posting in another thread about $4600 solid silver skillets, thought I’d show off my newest buy. 

Bought this on Sunday. For 16.95 plus 8.50 for the cover. This is made in Taiwan with concentric ridges on the sloped area.

And damn, this pan makes delicious food! Made some simple stir fry potatoes with no sauce at all. It was fantastic. Takes a nice seasoning too.

After cooking steadily for fifty years, this is my first wok. Why the f did I wait so long?


----------



## Michi

rickbern said:


> Been posting in another thread about $4600 solid silver skillets, thought I’d show off my newest buy.
> 
> Bought this on Sunday. For 16.95 plus 8.50 for the cover.


That's slightly less than $4600. Just sayin'… 



> After cooking steadily for fifty years, this is my first wok. Why the f did I wait so long?


For quick frying and really precise heat control, a wok is pretty much unbeatable. Besides the very fast response to temperature change, you also can control how much food dehydrates, because there is so much surface area.

Want things to crisp up a bit more? No problem. Turn up the heat a little and spread out the food. Want things to steam/simmer/cook a bit more? Also no problem. Turn down the heat a little and mound the food into a ball in the centre. And it conveniently doubles up as a deep fryer.

The one thing that really helps is a powerful wok burner, so it's possible to get that blast of really high heat very rapidly. But even with just an ordinary (large) gas burner, it still beats using a skillet for things such as fried rice or stir-fried veggies.

I bought my first wok about 25 years ago and haven't looked back since. Welcome to the bright side, @rickbern


----------



## Carl Kotte

A stone that seriously smells like pooh. [emoji21]


----------



## krx927

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73102
> 
> 
> A stone that seriously smells like pooh. [emoji21]



It also looks like it


----------



## Carl Kotte

krx927 said:


> It also looks like it



Haha! Maybe it’s just dried poop with a stamp on it. [emoji23]


----------



## RonB

Maybe it's a coprolite...


----------



## krx927

Maybe even dinosaur coprolite..


----------



## Carl Kotte

krx927 said:


> Maybe even dinosaur coprolite..



That could explain the toothiness...


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73102
> 
> 
> A stone that seriously smells like pooh. [emoji21]



But did you lick it?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> But did you lick it?



Yes, the taste was more like dry scalp.


----------



## donegoofed

New magnetic bar from Piotr.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## ptolemy

Custom magnetic knife block


----------



## rickbern

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 73372


 Bill, am I the only one here who has not clue one as to what that pair of scissors does? I’m guessing it’s for trimming the claws off crocodile paws


----------



## Xenif

rickbern said:


> Bill, am I the only one here who has not clue one as to what that pair of scissors does? I’m guessing it’s for trimming the claws off crocodile paws


I think that opens jars... Could be wrong BN. . Crocodile paw trimmer sounds way cooler


----------



## lowercasebill

I have been waiting for someone to ask? Surprised it took so long. They are from Seki Japan only 1 man makes them.
They are used to remove the caps on Japanese sauce bottles


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> They are used to remove the caps on Japanese sauce bottles


Interesting. I'm sure it works, too.

But now I have to ask: why?


----------



## Nemo

Xenif said:


> A massive de Buyer 32cm (12.5") wok, 3.2 kg, found someone selling it on Kijiji locally for $40 cadView attachment 72028


I bought the next size up. Love it.


----------



## lowercasebill

I have been in with the flu and binge watching japanology on you tube . there was one on knives and scissors including the cap cutter. It will get used buy i mainly bought so i could post a picture. (I was bored)


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> there was one on knives and scissors including the cap cutter. It will get used buy i mainly bought so i could post a picture.


OK, fair enough  But, personally, I've never felt the need to remove the cap from one of these sauce bottles. Is it so you can get out the last little bit? Or is there some deeper reason that escapes me?


----------



## lowercasebill

Here (and probably in japan) you have to remove the cap to recycle. If you toss it in the bin with the cap on it goes to the landfill.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Here (and probably in japan) you have to remove the cap to recycle. If you toss it in the bin with the cap on it goes to the landfill.


Ah, I had no idea. No such rule Down Under…


----------



## lowercasebill

The rules vary by state here. Some states have bins that get picked up on trash day other states have recycling center that give a 5 ¢ refund


----------



## rickbern

lowercasebill said:


> I have been in with the flu and binge watching japanology on you tube ... (I was bored)


If you don't rally soon, there's a video channel called wocomo cooks that I find easy to gobble up huge chunks of time



I'm never sure what I link to, this isi the first of 74 videos in the series


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks i am subscribed


----------



## Michi

Some truly hard-core towels. "Krigsmakten" is Swedish and means "armed forces" 

My thanks to @Kristoffer, who really went out of his way to help me get these!


----------



## lowercasebill

So we have German in Australia with Swedish armed forces dish towels? Or did i miss something?
Actually it is very cool and i wish i had some too!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Some truly hard-core towels. "Krigsmakten" is Swedish and means "armed forces"
> 
> My thanks to @Kristoffer, who really went out of his way to help me get these!
> View attachment 73680



Wow, looks like high quality stuff! Congrats!


----------



## M1k3

lowercasebill said:


> So we have German in Australia with Swedish armed forces dish towels? Or did i miss something?
> Actually it is very cool and i wish i had some too!



And a parrot!


----------



## Michi

I currently don’t have a parrot. But there are usually lots of them in the trees in our garden


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> So we have German in Australia with Swedish armed forces dish towels? Or did i miss something?


Nope, you got it first try


----------



## Kristoffer

lowercasebill said:


> So we have German in Australia with Swedish armed forces dish towels? Or did i miss something?
> Actually it is very cool and i wish i had some too!



How could anyone have passed up on that opportunity to share a small bit of Swedish history?

When I was growing up everyone’s mom and grandma used to have these towels. If they weren’t from the armed forces they came from the public health care, same towels 

Krigsmakten probably got the worst neutering in history when in the 70:s the armed forces were renamed from “The War Force” to “The Defence Force”. The country got some really nice surplus towels though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Not new, but there’s some relevant similarity between the gear of @Kristoffer and @Michi.
This is a towel from a restaurant my ancestors had in the beginning of the 20th century. The restaurant is long gone, but the linnen is still kicking. It’s a bit dusty (burnt flour), but you get the idea:


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> Not new, but there’s some relevant similarity between the gear of @Kristoffer and @Michi.
> This is a towel from a restaurant my ancestors had in the beginning of the 20th century. The restaurant is long gone, but the linnen is still kicking. It’s a bit dusty (burnt flour), but you get the idea:
> View attachment 73701



Great looking towels, and not a bad name of the place either!


----------



## Michi

I grew up with these towels, too. They were ubiquitous when I was a child. I still have three or four that are about 35 years old (and have been in use pretty much continuously all those years). They are getting rather thread-bare now, and are definitely at the end of their life. And they don't say "Bundeswehr" in white on red  But, otherwise, they are very similar.

These are the towels that you can ask your children to bury you with…


----------



## Chips

They've got a great texture and look to them! They look like linen.


----------



## Kristoffer

Chips said:


> They've got a great texture and look to them! They look like linen.



Indeed they are, and pretty thick fabric to that.


----------



## Michi

Chicken stock time. Five-hour job for this batch. I'm glad I bought the fat separator, it really works well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Always used to cook rice in a pot on the stove… upgraded to an induction rice cooker so I can ensure uniform/consistent results (eg if I ever want to make sushi)


----------



## MrHiggins

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 73850
> 
> 
> Always used to cook rice in a pot on the stove… upgraded to an induction rice cooker so I can ensure uniform/consistent results (eg if I ever want to make sushi)


So... Is it worth it? (compared to stove top, normal rice cooker, oven, etc...)


----------



## panda

MrHiggins said:


> So... Is it worth it? (compared to stove top, normal rice cooker, oven, etc...)


if you cook rice frequently they are totally worth it. produces a very nice and firm texture that's cooked completely evenly. no undercooked and overcooked spots.


----------



## Michi

MrHiggins said:


> So... Is it worth it? (compared to stove top, normal rice cooker, oven, etc...)


Yes, definitely worth it. Perfect rice each and every time.

Zojirushi is the Rolls Royce of rice cookers, but you will get very good and consistent results with cheaper brands, too.


----------



## lowercasebill

Mine gets used so often it stays on the counter. 
Try tomato rice or toss in some salmon chunks. 
Add Kombu piece when cooking.
Cut back on the water and get some crispy on the bottom.
I cook grits on the porridge setting, no stirring easy clean up.
Congratulations


----------



## MrHiggins

Well, now I want one. It actually took me a while to nail my rice recipe (living at 7,000 feet brings a host of cooking challenges), but I can finally make good rice. An automatic induction rice cooker would, no doubt, make life easier. 

However, I think the next $300 kitchen gadget I'll get is the Ooni pizza oven. [emoji106]


----------



## Michi

MrHiggins said:


> living at 7,000 feet brings a host of cooking challenges


Indeed. Water boils at around 92 º (198 ºF) at that altitude. Where do you live?


----------



## MrHiggins

Cedar Crest, New Mexico. My pressure cooker is a saving grace, that's for sure!


----------



## lowercasebill

I have ooni as well 
You won't regret it


----------



## Lars

Not sure if it counts as gear, but this just arrived in the mail.


----------



## lowercasebill

Close enough.


----------



## Michi

That’s gear. Most definitely!


----------



## M1k3

Lars said:


> Not sure if it counts as gear, but this just arrived in the mail.
> View attachment 74235



There's knives. Then there's gear. Doesn't look like a knife to me


----------



## MrHiggins

lowercasebill said:


> I have ooni as well
> You won't regret it


I pulled the trigger and ordered an ooni-3. Happy birthday to me. Can't wait! Was there a learning curve to get the flame right?


----------



## lowercasebill

Not with gas if you Are doing pellets pm me


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

My first attempt at homemade pasta coming up tonight 

Seeing that pasta has become impossible to buy, and that I have a reasonable amount of flour kicking around, that was a good excuse to buy the machine. (I had one on my wish list for quite some time anyway.) I received the Nosrat book as a gift a while ago. That's a good read!


----------



## ptolemy

I got this beauty. It's 40 years old but was barely used. It.s 2.5mm copper and inside it's nickel lines. Made in Canada 12.25 (30cm) which is the largest size they made. Supposed to be rare whatever that means


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> I got this beauty. It's 40 years old but was barely used.


Beautiful!


----------



## panda

ptolemy said:


> I got this beauty. It's 40 years old but was barely used. It.s 2.5mm copper and inside it's nickel lines. Made in Canada 12.25 (30cm) which is the largest size they made. Supposed to be rare whatever that means
> 
> View attachment 76472
> 
> 
> View attachment 76473
> 
> 
> View attachment 76474


thats freaking beautiful!!


----------



## ptolemy

panda said:


> thats freaking beautiful!!





Michi said:


> Beautiful!


thanks gents

i decided to keep patina at the bottom.. it does have some even marks,etc but i think it's worth keeping it. ill do some tests this weekend to see how it helps.. maybe fry some fish. hrm i wonder what else.


----------



## Lars

Just got this JA Henckels carving fork that needed at little sanding and oil to return to it's former glory.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chips said:


> So, after getting tired of only having crappy, stale, flavorless ground black pepper when going out to eat, I decided to pick up a few delrin keychain capsule containers. They were originally designed to hold pills, bills, or drugs of choice, being quite robust and waterproof. But I'll use them for top quality black pepper on the go.
> 
> If folks are interested, they're available here.
> 
> Pico Pulls (Waterproof) ~
> 
> For nearly 20 years, I bought my black pepper from Penzeys and thought I had it all figured out. The good Telicherry stuff was nice and all, but holy cow, the Kampot pepper shared here on this site changed my impression ( wow!). Last night, I was at my local buddy's craft brewery, eating a chile relleno and decided to test drive my portable pepper solution. Three friends and the bartender could immediately smell the pepper from feet away the second after I opened the capsule.
> 
> Anyway, for about $7, it's a fun addition that doesn't hurt the wallet. The delrin is lightweight and damn near bombproof. You could probably drive a tank over it and it wouldn't break. In a casual setting, the keychain isn't going to offend or be out of place. Anywhere fancier, they'll be grinding fresh pepper for me table side.
> 
> 
> 
> One on the keychain, one as a backup. I think the shipping price was near a postage stamp and came in the regular mail. It holds about half a teaspoon, more or less. I use a mini funnel for filling whisky flasks and then pack it tight to remove air pockets that might speed staling, but that's only a guess. So far, very happy with it.



thanks. I just ordered one black one, and one in stainless steel.


----------



## parbaked

Chips said:


> So, after getting tired of only having crappy, stale, flavorless ground black pepper when going out to eat, I decided to pick up a few delrin keychain capsule containers.



The Peugeot travel grinder is more bougie....


----------



## banzai_burrito

ptolemy said:


> I got this beauty. It's 40 years old but was barely used. It.s 2.5mm copper and inside it's nickel lines. Made in Canada 12.25 (30cm) which is the largest size they made. Supposed to be rare whatever that means
> 
> View attachment 76472
> 
> 
> View attachment 76473
> 
> 
> View attachment 76474



Seriously good looking pan there!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> My first attempt at homemade pasta coming up tonight
> 
> Seeing that pasta has become impossible to buy, and that I have a reasonable amount of flour kicking around, that was a good excuse to buy the machine. (I had one on my wish list for quite some time anyway.) I received the Nosrat book as a gift a while ago. That's a good read!
> View attachment 75989


I have the same pasta maker, but didn’t get the electric motor. Bought some additional attachments instead. Recently got the ravioli one and look forward to trying it out.

if you haven’t found it yet, this handy chart is very useful. You’ll want to go to about 6-7 for the fettuccine / tagliolini attachment you have, I know the gaps look larger but the pasta will be too thick.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Finally made the 65k BTU wok burner I’d been contemplating for awhile. Used a dremel cutoff to cut some notches in a camp burner frame to accept a wok ring. I wish I could upload a video easily because the flame can easily get 8” higher than the top of the wok ring. I need to do a few more tweaks and make a heat shield at the front because the heatwave is too much (gets me before the handle gets hot, so I use an oven mitt, which isn’t great for tossing the wok)


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> I have the same pasta maker, but didn’t get the electric motor. Bought some additional attachments instead. Recently got the ravioli one and look forward to trying it out.


I've shied away form the ravioli one so far. I'm not sure I want to put myself through that amount of work 



> if you haven’t found it yet, this handy chart is very useful. You’ll want to go to about 6-7 for the fettuccine / tagliolini attachment you have, I know the gaps look larger but the pasta will be too thick.


Thanks! I actually stumbled across that one yesterday.

I tried the fettuccine at 6 initially, but ended up with with "double strands". Only every second cut went all the way through, and I had to pull apart the strands along the other cut. Then I tried again with thickness set to 5, and it worked out perfectly. For the tagliolini, I used thickness 7, and they came out just fine on the first attempt 

This was with Helen Rennie's pasta dough recipe. I imagine that, depending on the dough composition, the thickness might need adjusting, too. I'm still learning how all this works…

I'll be trying some extruded pasta soon, too


----------



## roughrider

Zojirushi AHGB-10SE Thermal Serve Carafe, Made in Japan, 1.0 Liter, Polished Stainless Steel


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> I've shied away form the ravioli one so far. I'm not sure I want to put myself through that amount of work
> 
> 
> Thanks! I actually stumbled across that one yesterday.
> 
> I tried the fettuccine at 6 initially, but ended up with with "double strands". Only every second cut went all the way through, and I had to pull apart the strands along the other cut. Then I tried again with thickness set to 5, and it worked out perfectly. For the tagliolini, I used thickness 7m, and they came out just fine on the first attempt
> 
> This was with Helen Rennie's pasta dough recipe. I imagine that, depending on the dough composition, the thickness might need adjusting, too. I'm still learning how all this works…
> 
> I'll be trying some extruded pasta soon, too



I’ve found when I’ve had sticking issues the dough was a bit too moist, but it’s strange how every other noodle was OK


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> I’ve found when I’ve had sticking issues the dough was a bit too moist, but it’s strange how every other noodle was OK


That makes sense to me. With a slightly drier dough, the noodles would be less likely to stick together, probably giving you better separation.

I don't know what's with exactly every second cut being affected. I saw the same thing mentioned on America's Test Kitchen. The relevant section starts at 1:45:


----------



## madelinez

Michi said:


> I've shied away form the ravioli one so far. I'm not sure I want to put myself through that amount of work
> 
> 
> Thanks! I actually stumbled across that one yesterday.
> 
> I tried the fettuccine at 6 initially, but ended up with with "double strands". Only every second cut went all the way through, and I had to pull apart the strands along the other cut. Then I tried again with thickness set to 5, and it worked out perfectly. For the tagliolini, I used thickness 7m, and they came out just fine on the first attempt
> 
> This was with Helen Rennie's pasta dough recipe. I imagine that, depending on the dough composition, the thickness might need adjusting, too. I'm still learning how all this works…
> 
> I'll be trying some extruded pasta soon, too



At the risk of going down a new rabbit hole, how do you find the fresh home made versus dry store bought? Is it worth it?


----------



## ian

madelinez said:


> At the risk of going down a new rabbit hole, how do you find the fresh home made versus dry store bought? Is it worth it?



It's a totally different thing. Both are good. Fresh has more body. Tastes richer because you usually put eggs in it. Has a different bite. Plus, you get to have total control.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> At the risk of going down a new rabbit hole, how do you find the fresh home made versus dry store bought? Is it worth it?


Financially and in terms of work? No. It's way easier to just pick up some pasta from the shop.

In terms of fun? Definitely. I feel like a million dollars when I look at my pasta. And, let's face it: how often do I otherwise get to play with play dough as an adult? 

In terms of taste? I agree with @ian, it's different. Richer, if you add eggs, and super-nice texture. Not as granular as most store-bought pasta. (I haven't tried with just semolina and water yet, that's on the list. I expect that it would turn out more like store-bought pasta, with a more neutral taste.)


----------



## Michi

Marcato Regina machine in action, making fusilli:


----------



## ptolemy

Falk 8.3qt Stew Pot with Lid. Decided to get 1 piece of hardware vs having a Soup pot, saute pan and Sauce pot. More details on this in food thread


----------



## panda

madelinez said:


> At the risk of going down a new rabbit hole, how do you find the fresh home made versus dry store bought? Is it worth it?


i actually prefer dry pasta due to the texture


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> i actually prefer dry pasta due to the texture



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lars

My much used(and loved) 18cm Spring Brigade Premium Sautese needed company so I bought the 24cm as well.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I agree. It’s just like how real ramen (the packets you get from convenience stores) is so much better than that imitation stuff you get in “restaurants”.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

madelinez said:


> At the risk of going down a new rabbit hole, how do you find the fresh home made versus dry store bought? Is it worth it?


lets just say i never buy pasta or ice cream at the store ever again


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Wolf Gourmet Countertop Oven Elite


----------



## daveb

Nice. All of a sudden my Cuisinart seems outclassed.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I do so much baking normally, I can put this next to my baking prep area and be set.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chips said:


> So, after getting tired of only having crappy, stale, flavorless ground black pepper when going out to eat, I decided to pick up a few delrin keychain capsule containers. They were originally designed to hold pills, bills, or drugs of choice, being quite robust and waterproof. But I'll use them for top quality black pepper on the go.
> 
> If folks are interested, they're available here.
> 
> Pico Pulls (Waterproof) ~
> 
> For nearly 20 years, I bought my black pepper from Penzeys and thought I had it all figured out. The good Telicherry stuff was nice and all, but holy cow, the Kampot pepper shared here on this site changed my impression ( wow!). Last night, I was at my local buddy's craft brewery, eating a chile relleno and decided to test drive my portable pepper solution. Three friends and the bartender could immediately smell the pepper from feet away the second after I opened the capsule.
> 
> Anyway, for about $7, it's a fun addition that doesn't hurt the wallet. The delrin is lightweight and damn near bombproof. You could probably drive a tank over it and it wouldn't break. In a casual setting, the keychain isn't going to offend or be out of place. Anywhere fancier, they'll be grinding fresh pepper for me table side.
> 
> 
> 
> One on the keychain, one as a backup. I think the shipping price was near a postage stamp and came in the regular mail. It holds about half a teaspoon, more or less. I use a mini funnel for filling whisky flasks and then pack it tight to remove air pockets that might speed staling, but that's only a guess. So far, very happy with it.



thanks bud. I bought two. One black Delrin and one stainless steel. Very very cool. Now to figure out the cargo.


----------



## minibatataman

My first cast iron skillet. I've been wanting to get one after moving, and a Dutch company (hence the windmill) started making these locally. I can finally hang with the cool kids now


----------



## mise_en_place

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Wolf Gourmet Countertop Oven Elite



Please let us know how this works out.


----------



## Michi

minibatataman said:


> I can finally hang with the cool kids now


You'll love it. Cast iron really is fun to cook with


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i love cast iron. new cast iron, not so much but it all "gets there".  (i dont love seasoning anything)

the mailman just dropped these off. my most reached for wooden spoon is one i picked for free at a local grocery store as a "welcome to the neighborhood" promotion. it is kinda awful. probably a $1 pine spoon. but it is the right size. 

i grabbed a replacement spatula, and a new wooden spoon. i think Cherry wood. the spatula would be good for a lot of things. scooping rice, etc.

from Chester Basil.


----------



## McMan

boomchakabowwow said:


> i love cast iron. new cast iron, not so much but it all "gets there".  (i dont love seasoning anything)
> 
> the mailman just dropped these off. my most reached for wooden spoon is one i picked for free at a local grocery store as a "welcome to the neighborhood" promotion. it is kinda awful. probably a $1 pine spoon. but it is the right size.
> 
> i grabbed a replacement spatula, and a new wooden spoon. i think Cherry wood. the spatula would be good for a lot of things. scooping rice, etc.
> 
> from Chester Basil.
> 
> View attachment 78006


Good call with Chester Basil! Mine are going on a decade now.
He even makes spoons for the wrong-handed


----------



## krx927

minibatataman said:


> View attachment 77954
> 
> 
> View attachment 77955
> 
> 
> My first cast iron skillet. I've been wanting to get one after moving, and a Dutch company (hence the windmill) started making these locally. I can finally hang with the cool kids now



Can I ask where did you buy this?


----------



## minibatataman

boomchakabowwow said:


> i love cast iron. new cast iron, not so much but it all "gets there".  (i dont love seasoning anything)
> 
> the mailman just dropped these off. my most reached for wooden spoon is one i picked for free at a local grocery store as a "welcome to the neighborhood" promotion. it is kinda awful. probably a $1 pine spoon. but it is the right size.
> 
> i grabbed a replacement spatula, and a new wooden spoon. i think Cherry wood. the spatula would be good for a lot of things. scooping rice, etc.
> 
> from Chester Basil.
> 
> View attachment 78006



Those look fantastic, I'd love to know where I can get them as well
My oven is too small and I have a small induction cooktop so seasoning it was a nightmare, but it looks solid and I'm gonna deep fry things in it for the first few days to season it further


----------



## gregfisk

DSChief said:


> after 25+ years of use , spots of bare metal are showing up in the bottom of my LeCreuset chili pot.
> so I have a Vollrath 3202 /W lid inbound. should show up in about a week.


You do know that LeCreuset pots and pans have a lifetime warranty. All you have to do is give them a call and send yours in. They will send you a brand new one, no questions asked. I bought a full set when I got married 30 years ago and have replaced all of them at least once.


----------



## banzai_burrito

gregfisk said:


> You do know that LeCreuset pots and pans have a lifetime warranty. All you have to do is give them a call and send yours in. They will send you a brand new one, no questions asked. I bought a full set when I got married 30 years ago and have replaced all of them at least once.



Not to de-rail the thread but do you know if these extend to the ones sold in their outlet stores?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

banzai_burrito said:


> Not to de-rail the thread but do you know if these extend to the ones sold in their outlet stores?


Nope. I bought a factory second and there is no warranty.


----------



## banzai_burrito

boomchakabowwow said:


> Nope. I bought a factory second and there is no warranty.


Damn, that's a bummer. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## gregfisk

banzai_burrito said:


> Not to de-rail the thread but do you know if these extend to the ones sold in their outlet stores?


I’m not sure what you mean by an outlet store? I did buy one once at a second hand store and did turn it in for a new one. They didn’t ask any questions about where I got it. If you’re buying new seconds That’s probably a different story. Like I said I have replaced every single pot at least once since we purchased them.


----------



## Michi

gregfisk said:


> Like I said I have replaced every single pot at least once since we purchased them.


May I ask why? I'm curious as to what might fail with these.

I bought a big Le Creuset dutch oven fairly recently. I don't expect that I'll ever have to replace it though. It's built like a tank and, most likely, will outlive me and my descendants.


----------



## gregfisk

Michi said:


> May I ask why? I'm curious as to what might fail with these.
> 
> I bought a big Le Creuset dutch oven fairly recently. I don't expect that I'll ever have to replace it though. It's built like a tank and, most likely, will outlive me and my descendants.


Well, In time the painted surfaces on the bottom of the pans wears out, we don’t use metal on them. To be clear the pans that wear out the fastest are the fry pans with the nonstick surfaces. Supposedly there was a nonstick surface that they used until about 10 or 15 years ago that they said had issues. They apparently changed it and the problem may be resolved. We started out with pure white pans but eventually had to switch to red because they stopped making the white. They had no issue with that. They have been great to work with and the pans are very good. My wife and I both do a lot of cooking so the pans get a lot of use.


----------



## sudsy9977

boomchakabowwow said:


> i love cast iron. new cast iron, not so much but it all "gets there".  (i dont love seasoning anything)
> 
> the mailman just dropped these off. my most reached for wooden spoon is one i picked for free at a local grocery store as a "welcome to the neighborhood" promotion. it is kinda awful. probably a $1 pine spoon. but it is the right size.
> 
> i grabbed a replacement spatula, and a new wooden spoon. i think Cherry wood. the spatula would be good for a lot of things. scooping rice, etc.
> 
> from Chester Basil.
> 
> View attachment 78006




Ok how do I not know about Chester basil. The spoons look really nice on the site. They seem like they’re reasonably priced too. Thanks for posting. Feel free to elaborate on them. R they nicely finished etc. Ryan


----------



## boomchakabowwow

sudsy9977 said:


> Ok how do I not know about Chester basil. The spoons look really nice on the site. They seem like they’re reasonably priced too. Thanks for posting. Feel free to elaborate on them. R they nicely finished etc. Ryan


They are so well finished. Like furniture. It’s gonna be difficult to plunge them into a sauce.

the are my first wood spoons that seem ti take the human hand into consideration. Not bad for about $25. They shipped quickly. No tracking number. I called them since I was sending to my office and would need to know what day “not to work from home”.


----------



## sudsy9977

Thanks for the info. Gotta figure out how to convince my wife we need them


----------



## Michi

Pasta grows on trees.


----------



## Michi

Cacio e pepe.


----------



## ptolemy

pasta tree!


----------



## DaM0w

Built a shelf for the stones!


----------



## McMan

sudsy9977 said:


> Ok how do I not know about Chester basil. The spoons look really nice on the site. They seem like they’re reasonably priced too. Thanks for posting. Feel free to elaborate on them. R they nicely finished etc. Ryan


They're very good. Like I said, I'm on 10+ years with mine. They need re-sanding and some mineral oil from time to time because cherry's a little soft so that's part for the course. He's got some cool shapes.
Another maker that I like is "Sis and D". They have less types than Chester Basil but offer choices of wood--get hickory if you can; Ash would probably be good too.


----------



## Lars

My vacuum sealer died recently, so I had to get a replacement. Hope this will serve me well.


----------



## sudsy9977

Lars, which one did you get? I’ve been recently looking into getting a vacuum sealer Ryan


----------



## Lars

It’s a SousVide Supreme VS 3000. It is suposed to be able to handle small amounts of liquid, but so far I have only tested it on a piece of ginger to make sure it works.
It feels well made, but only time will tell if it’s a good piece of kit.


----------



## Lars

Today these arrived at my house..


----------



## daveb

Mandy is thirsty. She's always thirsty.


----------



## panda

daveb said:


> Mandy is thirsty. She's always thirsty.


Dave describing one of his exes


----------



## daveb

Nah, That plastic thing that collects fingertips. Surely she has one of yours.......


----------



## BillHanna

This made my fingers itch.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My wife will slap a mandolin out of my hands. Just because that one time. ...


----------



## ian

Of all the household tools I have, I think a mandoline’s the last one I’d choose for an affair... more power to you.


----------



## mc2442

I am in the last stages of a scab. Took a large chunk of my knuckle cutting up carrots to ferment using a mandolin. I threw it out, tho cutting 4 lbs of carrots might make me get another.


----------



## daveb

Gotta live on the edge. Hold the product under your palm.


----------



## AT5760

In addition to those full sheets that are going to cost me $1.5M in upgrades, I also got a handful of quarter sheets. Holy sheet! See what I did there ?

Those things are so incredibly useful. Great for moving stuff to and from the grill, works for marinades. Baking too! Why in the hell have I not been using these all of the time for the past 15 years?


----------



## daveb

1/4's will fit in a toaster oven. Just sayin.


----------



## tomsch

I'm also an anti-mandolin fan evidently because I'm too uncoordinated  Too many cuts involved.


----------



## panda

i've been called a human mandoline once or twice


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> i've been called a human mandoline once or twice


And bamboo eater.


----------



## WPerry

I've had this chunk of walnut and a stack of magnets sitting around for months - finally got off my butt and made a knife bar for myself. I'm happy with the way it turned out... and now to replace a few of these knives with something more fun.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

WPerry said:


> I've had this chunk of walnut and a stack of magnets sitting around for months - finally got off my butt and made a knife bar for myself. I'm happy with the way it turned out... and now to replace a few of these knives with something more fun.
> 
> View attachment 80483


awesome job


----------



## erickso1

daveb said:


> 1/4's will fit in a toaster oven. Just sayin.
> 
> View attachment 80245



I keep coming back to this thread to see the finished sandwich. This is taking forever.


----------



## Juztian

Got at new weight today, a bit of an impuls buy, but the price was really good.


----------



## lars78

making Pastrami


----------



## lars78

making bread, Baguette, Buns and minced meat


----------



## Michi

lars78 said:


> making Pastrami


I'm _really_ envious now!


----------



## lars78

best invest since...ever


----------



## Michi

We decided to get a Vegepod for the deck. I got sick of the possums endlessly eating my herbs…


----------



## Stewart122

WPerry said:


> I've had this chunk of walnut and a stack of magnets sitting around for months - finally got off my butt and made a knife bar for myself. I'm happy with the way it turned out... and now to replace a few of these knives with something more fun.
> 
> View attachment 80483


Simple and really nice - might have to try doing something similar for my kit!
Looking forward to seeing what you get for the replacements.


----------



## rickbern

Thought I needed a new small pan that would act as a 20cm sauté pan, a braising pot and a general saucepan. 

Settled on this 2.7 liter 20cm Fissler, I’m really happy with it. Great quality, great heavy duty lid. It’s about to get covered and spend a couple of hours in the oven. 

The le creuset in the background is 4.25 liters, too big for lots of applications nowadays


----------



## YumYumSauce

Bascially a 2 for 1 hr of work. 1st one came with a nub on the lower shelf which prevented installment. The company sent another one which was fine and then I cut out the nub of the original with a knife ha


----------



## lars78

smaler pure cast iron Skeppshult casserole i like a lot. The lid is also a grillpan and not as big as my le creuset casserole.


----------



## Xenif

I needed a new spatula, the old one "mysteriously" broke when this went on sale


----------



## M1k3

Xenif said:


> I needed a new spatula, the old one "mysteriously" broke when this went on sale
> 
> View attachment 82001


I'll be seriously disappointed if you're trolling. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Xenif

M1k3 said:


> I'll be seriously disappointed if you're trolling. Where'd you get it?



Amazon! I have a yellow one incoming as well (out of stock). I never troll when it comes to Hello kitty stuff. Infact, it was a particular hello kitty handle on a Shigefusa (from this forum) that first got me into the world of japanese knives. I was like "I love that handle! Whats that knife its attached to? What the heck is a ... shi ... Ge ...fu..sa? Huh?"


----------



## Michi

mc2442 said:


> I am in the last stages of a scab. Took a large chunk of my knuckle cutting up carrots to ferment using a mandolin. I threw it out, tho cutting 4 lbs of carrots might make me get another.


Cut-resistant glove is probably a good idea when free-handing with a mandolin. Or use one of those bell-shaped holders.


----------



## minibatataman

Michi said:


> Cut-resistant glove is probably a good idea when free-handing with a mandolin. Or use one of those bell-shaped holders.


+1 for the gloves
first time I used a mandolin a sliced the tip of my finger clean off 
gloves are easy to use and don't get in the way like those holders do


----------



## Danzo

Just got a new slicer for the shop. It’s a hog. Should have gotten this years ago. 







This speck is so thin!


----------



## Xenif

Hello kitty silicon mat




Got the eye roll from the wife, better cool my Hello Kitty buying... For now ...


----------



## M1k3

These came today! Early Father's Day present from my wife. Sink Bridge and Large Lapping Plate from JKI.


----------



## ian

Dayam.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Dayam.


That's what sea said.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> These came today! Early Father's Day present from my wife. Sink Bridge and Large Lapping Plate from JKI. View attachment 83802


why does it look like a shingle


----------



## soigne_west

It also looks crazy coarse


----------



## bahamaroot

I thought it was a non-skid tread...


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> why does it look like a shingle


20 grit. Other side is 120.


----------



## Michi

I'm getting bored with making beer bread


----------



## parbaked

Pilot ice pick and a box of Hard Strong stacking glasses from Toyo Sasaki in Chiba...cocktail time.


----------



## Chips

Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media? They look clever and are fairly cheap so I got one. Took 14 days for it to arrive but the wood is thick and hard, show quality for its size. While I didn’t manhandle the thing thru a torture test it felt like it’ll last a long time. It should help making any bead dough, soft combined ingredients, meatloaf, all come together much quicker and cleaner.
I’d interested to know of anyone’s thoughts on it.
Shipped for like $17 delivered The metal seems substtantial. Wood itnerface doesn't give me fears that it'll pop loose or rust thru in a year or two. Honestly I think I might start grabbing this guy a lot.


----------



## ian

It’s raining and I want to smoke some ribs! Luckily I have a good hardware store nearby and picked this up for only $199.99.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Chips said:


> Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media? They look clever and are fairly cheap so I got one. Took 14 days for it to arrive but the wood is thick and hard, show quality for its size. While I didn’t manhandle the thing thru a torture test it felt like it’ll last a long time. It should help making any bead dough, soft combined ingredients, meatloaf, all come together much quicker and cleaner.
> I’d interested to know of anyone’s thoughts on it.
> Shipped for like $17 delivered The metal seems substtantial. Wood itnerface doesn't give me fears that it'll pop loose or rust thru in a year or two. Honestly I think I might start grabbing this guy a lot.
> 
> View attachment 85043
> 
> 
> View attachment 85042



I've had one of these for years and really like it for doughs and batters. Haven't seen ads for them recently, but it makes sense that someone would try to push them in markets where they aren't well-known--they're pretty great!


----------



## Bear

ian said:


> It’s raining and I want to smoke some ribs! Luckily I have a good hardware store nearby and picked this up for only $199.99.
> 
> View attachment 85284


If you got the egg for $199 please let me know where( I need another large), if you got the cap for 199 you probably meant $1.99, Lowes have the 6" steel rain caps for 10 bucks, I've had mine for 15 or 16 years now, good investment.


----------



## ian

Bear said:


> If you got the egg for $199 please let me know where( I need another large), if you got the cap for 199 you probably meant $1.99, Lowes have the 6" steel rain caps for 10 bucks, I've had mine for 15 or 16 years now, good investment.



Yea, I’ll probably buy a real one at some point. The one pictured was free, except for the cardboard box I broke down and covered with tape, and the scrap metal band I found in my closet. I estimate the cost as

Parts: $.20
My Labor: $199.79


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Chips said:


> Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media? They look clever and are fairly cheap so I got one. Took 14 days for it to arrive but the wood is thick and hard, show quality for its size. While I didn’t manhandle the thing thru a torture test it felt like it’ll last a long time. It should help making any bead dough, soft combined ingredients, meatloaf, all come together much quicker and cleaner.
> I’d interested to know of anyone’s thoughts on it.
> Shipped for like $17 delivered The metal seems substtantial. Wood itnerface doesn't give me fears that it'll pop loose or rust thru in a year or two. Honestly I think I might start grabbing this guy a lot.
> 
> View attachment 85043
> 
> 
> View attachment 85042


I've had these for at least 10 years. Got them from King Arthur flour. Good tool.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> It’s raining and I want to smoke some ribs! Luckily I have a good hardware store nearby and picked this up for only $199.99.
> 
> View attachment 85284


Wow, talk about a smoking deal Waka waka


----------



## Paraffin

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've had these for at least 10 years. Got them from King Arthur flour. Good tool.



I think mine is from King Arthur too, had it a long time. Not sure it's exactly the same shape as the OP photo but it's the same idea. 

I use it every time I do the initial mixing of flour and other ingredients for bread. Works great, I just have to remember to clean it before wet dough dries and crusts up inside the curved bits.


----------



## rickbern

Decided a smaller more nimble mortar and pestle would be helpful for smaller jobs in the kitchen, here’s my “petty mortar” with a munetoshi 165 for scale. Also got that silicon mat to put them on. 

Ps- pulled the knife out for the photo saw a bit of rust. I just hit the blade face with a 2k, it doesn’t look it’s best right now


----------



## Blerghle

Michi said:


> I'm getting bored with making beer bread
> View attachment 84120



I learned to bake bread from that book more than any other. It's so solid for understanding fundamentals and his love for the craft really comes through. Enjoy!


----------



## captaincaed

A good mortar is underrated, especially if you’re making Thai food or dealing with bunches of spice.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media?


I just got one. Works really well!


----------



## Lars

Added a larger morter to the collection


----------



## daveb

Recreational, Home and Serious sizes.


----------



## Paraffin

Finally decided on a grill for the new deck. I had been lusting after kamado-style grills for a while, planned on getting a BGE. After a lot of research I decided on a PK 360 cast aluminum grill instead. 






I do more grilling than smoking and I liked at least the potential of lifting it off the base and using it as a car-camping grill (not sure I'd ever do that, but it's a neat idea). So this seemed like the best option. A charcoal grill that will last a very long time, cast thick aluminum to hold heat and never rust. A very simple design with parts likely available for years if I ever need them. The appearance is a bit sci-fi "Jetsons" compared to more rustic grill/smokers but that helped sneak it past my wife as a deck accessory and cooking gadget. 

Only fired it up once so far, for Kafta Halabia beef skewers and grilled veg with Middle Eastern sides. Worked great. Looking to do a first smoked port butt in a few days. I know she grills good, now to see how it does a long smoke cook.


----------



## Xenif

Couple of upgrades! 

Iwatani grill to replace my 15 year old $10 butane stove




Marato Wellness 150 pasta maker to replace the one I just broke, also 15 years old and for $15 I got using student discount second year university







Finally, an oversized noodle/pasta pin


----------



## daveb

I think im in love with a stove.....


----------



## rickbern

Been cooking in much smaller batches than I'm used to, so I started upgrading my smaller pans.

Bought the 20 cm Fissler saucepan a few months ago, it functions as a slightly high sided saute for me. I decided to add a 24 cm pure saute pan to the mix. The capacity of the two pans is pretty close, the 24 holds maybe a pint more.

Great disk based pans, I like this brand a lot!

Also have a Gengetsu coming in this week (white2) in case the mods were thinking of cancelling my membership over not buying enough knives.

A


----------



## Twigg

Picked up a few things.


----------



## captaincaed

Twigg said:


> Picked up a few things.


Oh I would hump someone’s leg to get a peek inside that book


----------



## rickbern

captaincaed said:


> Oh I would hump someone’s leg to get a peek inside that book


Hump my leg









The Whole Fish Cookbook


The Whole Fish Cookbook is the bestselling cookbook that has changed the way we think about fish. Jamie Oliver called Josh Niland one of the most impressive chefs of a generation and Yotam Ottolenghi voted the book one of his favourites – ever. Add to that a swag of awards, including: The...



books.google.com





edit-the kindle version is like twelve bucks in the US


----------



## Twigg

It was $28 for a new hardcover on Amazon. Had to wait 2 days for delivery.

Was inspired to purchase it from following @Boondocker posts about seafood.


----------



## ma_sha1

The return of cast-iron in my kitchen after 20+ years of being outcasted by various toxic non-stick cookwares. 

This one is vintage light weight, thinned & smoothed out interior, custom walnut handle with brass spacer, sanded to a baby-butt smooth bottom for glass-top stove use.


----------



## podzap

New cold brew coffee pot, and yes, I drink cherry lambic out of champagne glasses


----------



## lowercasebill

podzap said:


> New cold brew coffee pot, and yes, I drink cherry lambic out of champagne glasses
> 
> View attachment 90319
> 
> 
> View attachment 90320


I don't have one of them
Yet


----------



## Lars

For gods sake! If you don’t like coffee, just have a cup of tea.


----------



## parbaked

Bernal curbside pick up this morning...good to see Josh and catch up if only on the sidewalk:
Konosuke 16" x 10" hinoki board with drying peg and a new tawashi.




Board is good quality and fragrant...anti-warp feature





Also picked up a couple of stainless Chef's Press. These are the best presses and made in Oakland!


----------



## ma_sha1

Nice, been curious about the Hinoki board, anyone know how much they show food stains with such light color?


----------



## parbaked

ma_sha1 said:


> Nice, been curious about the Hinoki board, anyone know how much they show food stains with such light color?


They patina...


----------



## parbaked

ma_sha1 said:


> Nice, been curious about the Hinoki board, anyone know how much they show food stains with such light color?


This little guy is a 3+ years old. I use it for lunch most days.
The stains fade and are replaced by new ones but it still smell like cedar...




Yes, my lunch is very dainty...


----------



## Towerguy

Chips said:


> Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media? They look clever and are fairly cheap so I got one. Took 14 days for it to arrive but the wood is thick and hard, show quality for its size. While I didn’t manhandle the thing thru a torture test it felt like it’ll last a long time. It should help making any bead dough, soft combined ingredients, meatloaf, all come together much quicker and cleaner.
> I’d interested to know of anyone’s thoughts on it.
> Shipped for like $17 delivered The metal seems substtantial. Wood itnerface doesn't give me fears that it'll pop loose or rust thru in a year or two. Honestly I think I might start grabbing this guy a lot.
> 
> View attachment 85043
> 
> 
> View attachment 85042


Yes, I have one similar to that. I have used it for about 6 months with no problems. It does what it is designed to do, mix dough.


----------



## ma_sha1

parbaked said:


> This little guy is a 3+ years old. I use it for lunch most days.
> The stains fade and are replaced by new ones but it still smell like cedar...
> View attachment 90435
> 
> Yes, my lunch is very dainty...



That looks amazing for 3-years, my End grain board doesn’t look that good afte 3 month.

do you cut a lot of meat?


----------



## parbaked

ma_sha1 said:


> do you cut a lot of meat?


I don't cut any raw meat on my hinoki, but in Japan they often would use one side for veggies and one side for protein.


----------



## orangehero

Got this as a repair project. Just had to plug the cord in all the way to get it working. This thing is a beast, now I can make 20 gallons of aioli!


----------



## M1k3

orangehero said:


> Got this as a repair project. Just had to plug the cord in all the way to get it working. This thing is a beast, now I can make 20 gallons of aioli!


@Luftmensch the beast!


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> @Luftmensch the beast!







orangehero said:


> Just had to plug the cord in all the way to get it working.



 best kind of repair job: "did you turn it on?". I am jealous! That is some good kit!


Still have to get around to writing up a review on my 'wimpy'  Waring


----------



## Towerguy

Chips said:


> Anyone else been tempted by these new Dutch mixer showing on social media? They look clever and are fairly cheap so I got one. Took 14 days for it to arrive but the wood is thick and hard, show quality for its size. While I didn’t manhandle the thing thru a torture test it felt like it’ll last a long time. It should help making any bead dough, soft combined ingredients, meatloaf, all come together much quicker and cleaner.
> I’d interested to know of anyone’s thoughts on it.
> Shipped for like $17 delivered The metal seems substtantial. Wood itnerface doesn't give me fears that it'll pop loose or rust thru in a year or two. Honestly I think I might start grabbing this guy a lot.
> 
> View attachment 85043
> 
> 
> View attachment 85042


I have one, and it does what it is advertised to do.


----------



## Xenif

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to return a pillow, and left the store with a 10pc All clad set


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to return a pillow, and left the store with a 10pc All clad set
> View attachment 91645



Oh no you dinnit.


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> Oh no you dinnit.


In my defense it was $300 usd brand new, hard to pass up


----------



## Chips

Xenif said:


> In my defense it was $300 usd brand new, hard to pass up



A rare "oopsie" on the discount rack, or a combination of one of their coupons? That's a great deal!!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

parbaked said:


> This little guy is a 3+ years old. I use it for lunch most days.
> The stains fade and are replaced by new ones but it still smell like cedar...
> View attachment 90435
> 
> Yes, my lunch is very dainty...



what are the dimensions on the board? looks a bit small, but could be the knife


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> and yes, I drink cherry lambic out of champagne glasses


That's a very sensible way to drink lambic. In fact, I think it makes for an excellent and stylish aperitif, something different from the more common champagne or Kir Royale.


----------



## Xenif

Chips said:


> A rare "oopsie" on the discount rack, or a combination of one of their coupons? That's a great deal!!


I always like to mess around with POS/inventory systems, so heres what I've figured out. If you order online sometime shipped to you, you can return it to an actual store. However, if that store does not carry that particular item in store, the strore can trigger a "code 14" which can discount a said item up to 50% for quick sale to prevent dead stock. So go take a look at your local BBB and the stock they carry, each store is diffrent

Good hunting


----------



## parbaked

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> what are the dimensions on the board? looks a bit small, but could be the knife


8.5" x 11" like a sheet of copy paper...
knife is 180mm x 40mm


----------



## Lars




----------



## mav.s

Xenif said:


> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to return a pillow, and left the store with a 10pc All clad set
> View attachment 91645


Is that the compact set with updated handles? It’s the best. I have the same set. The handles are so much more comfortable than All-Clad’s traditional scooped design.


----------



## Xenif

mav.s said:


> Is that the compact set with updated handles? It’s the best. I have the same set. The handles are so much more comfortable than All-Clad’s traditional scooped design.



Thats actually the reason behind that purchase. I absolutely hated the old handles. The overall quality was an improvement from previous entry all clad pans Ive used
However, the lids sucks, sucks really bad. Very conductive to the handle and no knuckle clearance, so nice to burn your knuckles everytime. Im starting to think people who design pans never actually use them.


----------



## juice

Xenif said:


> Im starting to think people who design pans never actually use them.


In no way is this exclusive to the pan world


----------



## SeattleBen

juice said:


> In no way is this exclusive to the pan world




Engineers are in no way encouraged to have to use or install their designs.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Twigg

Walmart clearance aisle! $29 for the Emeril and $71 for the Insta Pot


----------



## aboynamedsuita

lowercasebill said:


> .


Ohh I think I see a coffee Syphon too


----------



## lowercasebill

aboynamedsuita said:


> Ohh I think I see a coffee Syphon too


Yes!


----------



## Michi

Bought this a few days ago:





Seems like it's working


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> Bought this a few days ago:
> View attachment 97377
> 
> Seems like it's working
> View attachment 97378


Time to make Japanese milk bread


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Time to make Japanese milk bread


I looked at that a while ago, but haven't tried yet. Another thing to put on the looong list…


----------



## Twigg

Michi said:


> Bought this a few days ago:
> View attachment 97377
> 
> Seems like it's working
> View attachment 97378


I'm not a bread expert, so pardon this question. Is this a bread box or is it for baking bread? If its for baking, what is the lid for?

Thanks.


----------



## lowercasebill

Twigg said:


> I'm not a bread expert, so pardon this question. Is this a bread box or is it for baking bread? If its for baking, what is the lid for?
> 
> Thanks.











Pullman loaf - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




The Japanese use similar for shokupan (milk bread)


----------



## daveb

It's called a "Pullman" loaf pan. The top lid keeps the loaf from expanding up and forces a condensed loaf. Used for sandwich bread.

BTW the "USA Pan" line of pans is the best I've used. I don't make this kind of bread but have their muffin pans, reg loaf pans, not sure how many others.


----------



## lowercasebill

daveb said:


> It's called a "Pullman" loaf pan. The top lid keeps the loaf from expanding up and forces a condensed loaf. Used for sandwich bread.
> 
> BTW the "USA Pan" line of pans is the best I've used. I don't make this kind of bread but have their muffin pans, reg loaf pans, not sure how many others.


USA pan


----------



## rickbern

Unveiling my new clay pot collection. Tagine from Morocco, stew pot from Columbia, small covered pot from Korea and a cazuela from Spain.


----------



## Lars

Thanks for the recommendation @MarcelNL


----------



## lowercasebill

Belonged to my great uncle. It's definitely Japanese and i suspect it came here during occupied Japan. Sat on the shelf in the garage. So rusty.
Had it sand blasted and coated with stove black.


----------



## Bear

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 100696
> View attachment 100697
> View attachment 100698
> View attachment 100699
> 
> Belonged to my great uncle. It's definitely Japanese and i suspect it came here during occupied Japan. Sat on the shelf in the garage. So rusty.
> Had it sand blasted and coated with stove black.



Is that some kind of pouring lip on the side?


----------



## lowercasebill

There is a trough along the edge to collect the grease that runs down the domed grid the spout is for that grease to run off. There is a hole in the spout to hang a cup to collect the grease. The hanger rusted off. I still have to drill that out and attach a cup.


----------



## TB_London

After swapping out my frying pans for some decent carbon steel, I started looking for something stainless for when carbon would be too reactive. After a bit of a hunt, and not wanting to pay new prices picked up a used mauviel 250c frying pan










quick go over with some oven cleaner and a Brillo pad to get the burnt on grease off, then a quick buff with some autosol had it looking a bit tidier









Will see how it performs tomorrow, seems nicely solid


----------



## Michi

Got this one a while ago:


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> Got this one a while ago:


I did look at them, but ended up buying a smaller horizontal one. It has allowed me to discover I'm terrible at sausage-making.


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> I did look at them, but ended up buying a smaller horizontal one. It has allowed me to discover I'm terrible at sausage-making.


Don't give up! It's a bit like sourdough: it takes a few tries to get the technique down.

Some tips:

Make sure everything is cold. Use an instant-read thermometer and keep the temperature below 15 ºC (ideally, below 12 ºC). If things get too warm, stick them back into the fridge or freezer for a while.
Soak natural casings for at least two hours in cold water. Four or five hours is better. The casings stay much more flexible that way and are less likely to break.
Don't over-stuff the casings. Let them slide off the horn by themselves and only apply some friction if they are really not full enough. An under-stuffed sausage doesn't look quite as pretty, but tastes just as good as a perfectly-stuffed one. An over-stuffed sausage, on the other hand, tends to stop being a sausage in short order.
Fill the casings slowly. No prizes for doing it quickly, and slowly-stuffed sausages taste just as good as quickly-stuffed ones.
Use a thick sowing needle, or a sausage pricker, or similar to get rid of air bubbles, so the casing is nice and snug against the meat. It looks better that way, and the sausages are less likely to burst when you fry them if there are no air pockets that will expand.
Larger caliber (30-34) hog casings are easier to deal with than thin sheep casings. Wait with the sheep casings until you get your technique down.
Most sausages need to dry out for several hours or overnight for the casing to become stronger. The sausage also will develop more flavour that way. Put them on a cake rack or similar and leave them uncovered in the fridge. The recipe should tell you what's appropriate for a particular sausage.
It's worth persisting. The sausage I make myself is way better than what I can buy at most butcher shops (other than really expensive stuff from artisan butchers). And I find it's a fun thing to do


----------



## juice

Cool, thanks for that. I'm using collagen casings, but I've had a huge split rate, which my butcher says is prob caused by over stuffing them. Once we've moved I'll give it another crack. And I do have a sausage pricker - $6 from Amazon US, $36 here...


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> I'm using collagen casings, but I've had a huge split rate, which my butcher says is prob caused by over stuffing them.


Have you considered using hog casings? I find that they not only look and taste better, but are also a lot more forgiving in terms of stretch.


----------



## Michi

I have this on loan from a friend at the moment. Definitely worth a closer look. Written by two Australian butchers, it has a lot of info about farming and butchering practices, sustainable meat consumption, and how to use every part of the animal. Good reading!

The second half of the book has a lot of really nice recipes, including ones that use offal. I will probably buy a copy for myself just for that.


----------



## sudsy9977

Ok so thank god my wife doesn’t check our bank. Just spent 180 dollars at Chester basil’s. Let’s hope they’re nice. Mostly Xmas gifts. I did sneak in one or three lol for myself. Ryan


----------



## sudsy9977

Ohh I gotta post some pictures finally too. Gonna break in my new Kamari joe on thanksgiving for the bird! Ryan


----------



## Chips

TB_London said:


> After swapping out my frying pans for some decent carbon steel, I started looking for something stainless for when carbon would be too reactive. After a bit of a hunt, and not wanting to pay new prices picked up a used mauviel 250c frying pan
> 
> 
> View attachment 100863
> View attachment 100864
> 
> 
> quick go over with some oven cleaner and a Brillo pad to get the burnt on grease off, then a quick buff with some autosol had it looking a bit tidier
> 
> View attachment 100865
> 
> View attachment 100866
> 
> Will see how it performs tomorrow, seems nicely solid




I'm curious, how much of the pan is copper versus whatever the cooking surface is? I couldn't imagine silver or tin holding up to that sort of abrasion. They're beautiful pans, but i've never cooked on one. 

Nice clean up on it!


----------



## rickbern

Chips said:


> I'm curious, how much of the pan is copper versus whatever the cooking surface is? I couldn't imagine silver or tin holding up to that sort of abrasion. They're beautiful pans, but i've never cooked on one.
> 
> Nice clean up on it!


I have a 250 sauté. I’ve read it’s 2.3mm copper and .2mm stainless 

Plenty of copper mass in mine.


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> Got this one a while ago:
> View attachment 101094



I've been considering one like this myself! What's the horizontal pin in the crank arm for?


----------



## AT5760

@Chips , I think that is the handle for the cabinet in the background.


----------



## Chips

AT5760 said:


> @Chips , I think that is the handle for the cabinet in the background.


Lol, I think you're correct! Optical illusion for me….


----------



## Michi

New toy:


----------



## juice

I'm going to get a smoker when we move...


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> I'm going to get a smoker when we move...


Excellent plan, IMO!


----------



## TB_London

Chips said:


> I'm curious, how much of the pan is copper versus whatever the cooking surface is? I couldn't imagine silver or tin holding up to that sort of abrasion. They're beautiful pans, but i've never cooked on one.
> 
> Nice clean up on it!


Barely any abrasion of the metal happened, the original machining marks were still present. In terms of thickness the copper is 2.5 and the stainless steel lining is pretty thin, but much more resilient than tin.
So far so good with it, really nice to cook on


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> New toy:
> View attachment 104066



that thing looks huge!


----------



## juice

That's what sea said...


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> that thing looks huge!


Naw, it’s not that large. It’s the smaller of the two digital Bradley models:









Bradley Smoker Digital 4 Rack Electric Smoker, 31", Silver | Bradley Smokers US


The Bradley Digital Food Smoker includes all the features of the Bradley Original, along with new technology! No babysitting, no hustling experience.




www.bradleysmoker.com


----------



## andrewsa

Picked up a new chopping board while I picked up my new knife. 

Hitohira WB Aomori Hiba Cutting Board Medium + Hitohira Kikichiyo Kyuzo White #2 Migaki 180mm Santoku


----------



## MontezumaBoy

25th anniversary / wedding present to 'Us' ... very happy ... grinder is an Atom 75 w/ ECM Synch machine (French Roast courtesy of Mr. Rogers of Haburn Knives when I saw him & his lovely family recently ... thx Ian!) ...


----------



## rockbox

MontezumaBoy said:


> 25th anniversary / wedding present to 'Us' ... very happy ... grinder is an Atom 75 w/ ECM Synch machine (French Roast courtesy of Mr. Rogers of Haburn Knives when I saw him & his lovely family recently ... thx Ian!) ...
> 
> View attachment 104753



Nice setup. I just ordered a flow control conversion kit for my Rocket. Pressure profiling, here I come.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

rockbox said:


> Nice setup. I just ordered a flow control conversion kit for my Rocket. Pressure profiling, here I come.



I am trying to circle this rabbit hole not fall into it like J-knives ... so no pressure profiling for me ... hopefully ;-) Let us know how it works out though!


----------



## rickbern

MontezumaBoy said:


> I am trying to circle this rabbit hole not fall into it like J-knives ... so no pressure profiling for me ... hopefully ;-) Let us know how it works out though!


Mr. montezuma, I googled that burr grinder of yours. I think you’re well down that rabbit hole.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

rickbern said:


> Mr. montezuma, I googled that burr grinder of yours. I think you’re well down that rabbit hole.


 
Touche .... but at least they couldn't talk me into an upgrade to the Ti burr set  ... although looking back up the hole - it does seem rather deep ... but it was so 'necessary' ...


----------



## rickbern

MontezumaBoy said:


> Touche .... but at least they couldn't talk me into an upgrade to the Ti burr set  ... although looking back up the hole - it does seem rather deep ... but it was so 'necessary' ...


Happy wife, happy life


----------



## rockbox

rickbern said:


> Mr. montezuma, I googled that burr grinder of yours. I think you’re well down that rabbit hole.



Nah. Believe it or not, his grinder is considered a mid range value grinder. Google search Mahlkonig EK43 or Weber EG1.


----------



## stereo.pete

rockbox said:


> Nah. Believe it or not, his grinder is considered a mid range value grinder. Google search Mahlkonig EK43 or Weber EG1.



Haha, I'm slumming it with my Baratza Encore.


----------



## rickbern

I’m actually thinking of getting a 1zpresso manual. I have no room for one of those giant contraptions. I only make 1-2 cups at a time. It also jives with my preference for mortar and pestle over food processor


----------



## tcmx3

rickbern said:


> I’m actually thinking of getting a 1zpresso manual. I have no room for one of those giant contraptions. I only make 1-2 cups at a time. It also jives with my preference for mortar and pestle over food processor



I'd recommend the Comandante C40, I have one and I like it (though my grinder of choice these days is a Forte BG which I find ideal for single doses, though I wouldnt have gotten it if I had not injured my wrist and was in need of an electric for a while)

Would love one of these bad boys though (monolith titan):


----------



## stereo.pete

I’m really enjoying a set of Made In carbon steel fry pans. Once I figured out the correct way to season them, they have performed flawlessly. Build quality is right in line with the price point, these will last a lifetime plus.


----------



## bkultra

Welcome back @stereo.pete, Also haven't seen you on the sniper's hide.


----------



## stereo.pete

bkultra said:


> Welcome back @stereo.pete, Also haven't seen you on the sniper's hide.



Hah, yep, took a hiatus from there as well. My Wife gave birth to an amazing little girl and so my free time has been consumed by that. Haven’t been to a match really since then. Good to see you!


----------



## rickbern

stereo.pete said:


> Hah, yep, took a hiatus from there as well. My Wife gave birth to an amazing little girl and so my free time has been consumed by that. Haven’t been to a match really since then. Good to see you!


So that post about the carbon skillet was just a way to show off the baby gate?


----------



## tchan001

Ironwood utensils


----------



## aboynamedsuita

New stockpot from the restaurant supply store, its their spec of the Brown/Thermalloy. Not quite as nice as my Zwilling Commercial stockpot, but not one of those cheap flimsy tin can stockpots.

This is a 32qt (≈30L) and about 13.5” tall & 13.5” diameter. Stainless steel and induction compatible base (didn’t want a cheap aluminum one either). This will also be good for replacing my enamel canner as it is just a slightly larger diameter.


----------



## Chips

tchan001 said:


> Ironwood utensilsView attachment 105450


Details on these? 

Beautiful!


----------



## tchan001

Chips said:


> Details on these?
> 
> Beautiful!


Basically just 3 spoons and 2 spatulas
12-13 inches long.


----------



## Chips

tchan001 said:


> Basically just 3 spoons and 2 spatulas
> 12-13 inches long.


 
Did you make them yourself? Or is there a vendor link you can provide?


----------



## tchan001

Chips said:


> Did you make them yourself? Or is there a vendor link you can provide?











Ironwood Kitchen Utensil Set






arizonaironwood.com


----------



## rickbern

Entertaining comments about wooden spoons from an American cookbook author. I always buy his line of wooden spatulas from jb prince





Something To Say: Stupid Kitchen Tools - Ruhlman


Nothing more to say (on this subject, anyway...). Thanks Todd and Diane for your amazing work and of course Amy Scattergood for her reason. If you liked this post on Stupid Kitchen Tools, check out these other links: Todd and Diane's first Had Something To Say video. Preview my collection of...




ruhlman.com


----------



## Jovidah

I actually agree with him.... wooden spoons are highly overrated IMO. They look pretty but I always found them awkward. I vastly prefer silicone spatulas for stirring. For deglazing scraping, just get a seperate dishwashing brush that you only use for this purpose.


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> New stockpot from the restaurant supply store


Noice!!!


----------



## Boynutman

aboynamedsuita said:


> 30 ltr



You use this at home?! Holy cr...


----------



## AT5760

My wooden combo scraper/stirrers are easily my most used utensils. I’m going to cry if either of them breaks as I have no idea how to find the vendor that I bought them from.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I call these rice spoons. I make them for holiday gifts.


----------



## daveb

stereo.pete said:


> Haha, I'm slumming it with my Baratza Encore.



My ghetto buddy!

And my Gaggia makes better coffee than I can.


----------



## rickbern

family photo

the three on the right are the ruhlman ones from jb prince. Definitely the smallest is my favorite. I know, it’s sacrilege around here to post a 7.50 item, but bear with me, I’m sociallydistant, forgot what little I knew about conformity

Dalton-Ruhlman Small Wood Paddle - 12" Length | jbprince.com





Ps- they also carry gray kunz spoons, another great small item. I worry about local businesses like JB Prince, it’s what makes NYC great. 

shop till you drop!


----------



## tcmx3

rickbern said:


> family photo
> 
> the three on the right are the ruhlman ones from jb prince. Definitely the smallest is my favorite. I know, it’s sacrilege around here to post a 7.50 item, but bear with me, I’m sociallydistant, forgot what little I knew about conformity
> 
> Dalton-Ruhlman Small Wood Paddle - 12" Length | jbprince.com
> 
> View attachment 106052
> 
> Ps- they also carry gray kunz spoons, another great small item. I worry about local businesses like JB Prince, it’s what makes NYC great.
> 
> shop till you drop!



their tweezers are really nice, too.

you gotta spend a lot to justify the shipping outside of NY but you could always just buy 100 dollars worth of spoons and never run out, I suppose


----------



## rickbern

tcmx3 said:


> their tweezers are really nice, too.
> 
> you gotta spend a lot to justify the shipping outside of NY but you could always just buy 100 dollars worth of spoons and never run out, I suppose


Ya think?


----------



## tcmx3

rickbern said:


> Ya think?View attachment 106172



oh yeah I have 3 grey kunz...

and about 15 community silver plated dessert spoons...

I swear there are no bodies in my basement. I promise.


----------



## Dc2123

tcmx3 said:


> oh yeah I have 3 grey kunz...
> 
> and about 15 community silver plated dessert spoons...
> 
> I swear there are no bodies in my basement. I promise.



I have a "seconds quality" black satin & damascus plating spoons.

I have many bodies in my basement.


----------



## daveb

My Kunz seem to grow legs and disappear. I mostly buy the Togo knockoffs now unless I'm feeling flush.


----------



## Honerabi

mc2442 said:


> I am in the last stages of a scab. Took a large chunk of my knuckle cutting up carrots to ferment using a mandolin. I threw it out, tho cutting 4 lbs of carrots might make me get another.


I thought they were a disaster waiting to happen. Picked up a DeBuyer from WS. Has a cup shaped guard. Was enjoying the potatoes au-gratin with cave-aged gruyere. May attempt taro chips from taro root. Have to find the oil sprayer, and bake them ultra thin. Another project.


----------



## btbyrd

Ruhlman spoons are better than Kunz spoons.


----------



## kidsos

Bought a knife stand


----------



## orangehero

btbyrd said:


> Ruhlman spoons are better than Kunz spoons.


What makes a superior spoon? My spoons are from cktg


----------



## rickbern

Ruhlman puts a big offset in his spoons. Better in a pot, worse in a mortar and pestle. I use spoons lots with a m&p. 

I think they’re both pretty good though. I’m not sure if that ruhlman line is still being made. I love the wooden spatulas, can’t find them easily.






World's Finest Chef Tools and Equipment | JB Prince


JB Prince is a provider of the world's finest chef tools and equipment for professionals in the culinary industry. We have only quality products. Shop online or visit our store in New York!




www.jbprince.com


----------



## orangehero

rickbern said:


> Ruhlman puts a big offset in his spoons. Better in a pot, worse in a mortar and pestle. I use spoons lots with a m&p.
> 
> I think they’re both pretty good though. I’m not sure if that ruhlman line is still being made. I love the wooden spatulas, can’t find them easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's Finest Chef Tools and Equipment | JB Prince
> 
> 
> JB Prince is a provider of the world's finest chef tools and equipment for professionals in the culinary industry. We have only quality products. Shop online or visit our store in New York!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jbprince.com



What’s to stop you from bending a spoon to any offset you want?


----------



## Michi

orangehero said:


> What’s to stop you from bending a spoon to any offset you want?


Someone call Uri!


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Someone call Uri!


And James Randi!


----------



## Jovidah

If you're picky about a particular offset you should probably buy the cheapest spoon you can find. The cheaper the cutlery, the easier it bends usually.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> And James Randi!


Sadly, he died recently


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Sadly, he died recently


I forgot! Now I'm sad.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My latest non-knife piece for the kitchen is this Made In 3qt saucier. Very nice pan!


----------



## Knivperson

Lars said:


> Nice idea. Should be cheaper than the supermarket mince too unless you choose the really good stuff.
> Anyway, I nicked your idea and defrosted a piece of pork shoulder I had in the freezer and ran it through the grinder this morning and now i have a batch of Frikadelle fars in the fridge.


Are you danish as well? Nice grinder!


----------



## stereo.pete

Picked up a couple of hi-soft cutting boards from Korin for protein and bar use, which will replace my edge shredding epicurean


----------



## bkultra

Do new wine glasses count?


----------



## rob

bkultra said:


> Do new wine glasses count?
> 
> View attachment 107292


Yes.


----------



## stereo.pete

bkultra said:


> Do new wine glasses count?
> 
> View attachment 107292



What are they if you don't mind sharing? I just purchased my first real set up wine glasses from the Riedel Vinum line.


----------



## Michi

stereo.pete said:


> I just purchased my first real set up wine glasses from the Riedel Vinum line.


For classic and elegant wine glasses, the Riedel Vinum are hard to pass up. Timeless, and a huge range. And the prices are still sort of reasonable (as opposed to the Sommelier series, which is way up there).


----------



## bkultra

stereo.pete said:


> What are they if you don't mind sharing? I just purchased my first real set up wine glasses from the Riedel Vinum line.



Zalto universal


----------



## Chopper88

Zalto is a solid choice  

Have considered them as well, but decided on getting Gabriel Glas Gold as a 'universal' glass once they're available in my neck of the woods again.


----------



## Chips

bkultra said:


> Zalto universal



+ 1 On the Zalto! I have several. Damn, their stems are thin, but they're probably the finest wine glasses available. Better price than Ridel Somm too.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Chips said:


> + 1 On the Zalto! I have several. Damn, their stems are thin, but they're probably the finest wine glasses available. Better price than Ridel Somm too.



The only thing I've broken on my Zaltos so far is a stem--damn thing just snapped in my hand while I was washing it. Truly excellent glasses otherwise.


----------



## bkultra

ExistentialHero said:


> The only thing I've broken on my Zaltos so far is a stem--damn thing just snapped in my hand while I was washing it. Truly excellent glasses otherwise.



They recommend washing in the dishwasher and not by hand.


----------



## orangehero

Michi said:


> Sadly, he died recently


What’s a “sceptic”?


----------



## M1k3

orangehero said:


> What’s a “sceptic”?


A skeptic outside North America?


----------



## Michi

orangehero said:


> What’s a “sceptic”?


A scintillating skeptic?


----------



## Lars

Santa put this under the tree..


----------



## orangehero

M1k3 said:


> A skeptic outside North America?



Is that what they call it when you can't flush paper?


----------



## M1k3

Atoma 140 and WinCo 15"x20" wood cutting board. Thing is heavy.


----------



## AT5760

My coffee grinding finally entered the age of electricity. Much more consistent than my old hand grinder.


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Santa put this under the tree..
> View attachment 107526


Fesenjoon!


----------



## Michi

New food processor with a 6 litre bowl. For sausage making


----------



## DamageInc

Christmas present from my family. A beautiful 28cm saute pan from Staub in my favorite color.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Newest stockpot arrived on Xmas eve after a 2 week shipping delay. Zwilling asparagus/pasta pot 4.8qt with mesh basket.









here it is with the stockpot “family” (bottom to top, specs are approx. from memory):

Browne / thermalloy 32qt 13.5”x13.5”
Zwilling commercial 18qt 11”x11”
Demeyere Atlantis 8qt 9.5”x7” (also has pasta and steamer inserts)
Zwilling asparagus/pasta pot 4.8qt 6”x8” (with mesh basket inside)
I also have a Browne / thermalloy 8qt but I think it’d hit the ceiling if I tried to put in the tower (it’s mostly for the wok strainer and other things when I don’t want to use the $$$ Atlantis pot)


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> A skeptic outside North America?



And if you are an Ozzie talking about a 'skeptical' North American... then I guess they would be a 'sceptic tank'...


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> I guess they would be a 'sceptic tank'


That pun is so bad, it made my toe nails curl up…


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> That pun is so bad, it made my toe nails curl up…



I.... I.... just couldn't walk past it


----------



## Twigg

This was under the tree this year.


----------



## daveb

That's pretty sweet. The oyster knife is best ever. I've picked up the others along the way - it's stone crab season here and the shrimp are running large.


----------



## parbaked

Demeyere Industry 3 qt sauté pan and 2 qt sauce pan...


----------



## Lars

Can't wait to get stuck into this..


----------



## Twigg

Got this gift in the mail this week. Any thoughts or tips will be appreciated.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This just arrived. Made In brand 4qt sauce pan. I love this brand. Very nice quality at a reasonable price and I love the stain finish.






















Shown here sitting inside my Made In 3.5qt saucier.


----------



## LazerTornado

BRT Anodized Titanium. The laser of turners.


----------



## krx927

LazerTornado said:


> BRT Anodized Titanium. The laser of turners.
> View attachment 110080
> View attachment 110081
> View attachment 110082
> View attachment 110083



Where is the handle?


----------



## BillHanna

It's there.


----------



## LazerTornado

Sorry, that handle photo is trash. Here's a fresh one (it's a little smudgy):


----------



## DT74

Big fan of reidel extreme shiraz...nice taper, similar to the Gabriels and these newer generations but much sturdier and cheaper. Plus it’s tough to beat the vinum Burgundy for those styles of wine


----------



## rickbern

Dipping my toe into pour overs, due to the generosity of a friend in California. @Chips


----------



## Delat

John (The Boardsmith) said there were 250 orders ahead of me, so I wasn’t expecting delivery for a few months. Then 3 weeks later this showed up.

The board cost more than the knife which is upsetting the order of the universe, so I’m going to have to get a more expensive knife to maintain the cosmic balance.


----------



## AT5760

Is that a petty or a huge board?


----------



## daveb

I like the way you think.....


----------



## Chips

Received a new Soy Turkiye 28cm pot, silver lined last night. From the eBay sale of 9 units.

making cassoulet tomorrow!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Chips said:


> Received a new Soy Turkiye 28cm pot, silver lined last night. From the eBay sale of 9 units.
> 
> making cassoulet tomorrow!
> View attachment 110826


Do I also see breville smart oven?


----------



## Chips

aboynamedsuita said:


> Do I also see breville smart oven?




Yep, I've had that bad boy for like 5 years or whenever they first came out. Runs like a champ. I'll be testing it's evenness for convection with some croissants in the next week or so. I haven't baked croissants in years.


----------



## Lars

These arrived today.


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> These arrived today.
> View attachment 114398


thirty five years ago that Paul prudhomme book taught me a boatload about layering flavors. Enjoy it!


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> These arrived today.
> View attachment 114398


Lars, today is Fat Tuesday, Mardi Gras. Break out the prudhomme book, this is what it was put on earth for!

Red beans and ricely, yours,

Rick


----------



## Lars

rickbern said:


> Lars, today is Fat Tuesday, Mardi Gras. Break out the prudhomme book, this is what it was put on earth for!
> 
> Red beans and ricely, yours,
> 
> Rick


Thanks for the heads up, Rick! I only read the intro and glanced over a couple recipes so far, but it seems like a great book.


----------



## Chips

Boothill Kitchen is a vendor of the very trendy and hard to score Coutelier Roux Spats. They sell out very fast…. Made of very colorful hardwood and ambidextrous, they make a useful addition to any pan sauce, reduction, roux, etc. I've had it for a few weeks and am quite happy with it, especially since it's designed for a righty or southpaw like me. I probably wouldn't pay their premium asking price if it wasn't lefty suited and also ambidextrous. I really like the sturdy build quality and the detail that the scraping angle is more in line with normal ergonomics when you're deglazing or scraping a pan to build a sauce.

Brand new (unseasoned) Bourgeat 9.5 pan for contrast, which will get seasoned this weekend.

What I like about them is their strength, length of handle and angle for scraping. The thick handle inspires a bit of confidence.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chips said:


> Boothill Kitchen is a vendor of the very trendy and hard to score Coutelier Roux Spats. They sell out very fast…. Made of very colorful hardwood and ambidextrous, they make a useful addition to any pan sauce, reduction, roux, etc. I've had it for a few weeks and am quite happy with it, especially since it's designed for a righty or southpaw like me. I probably wouldn't pay their premium asking price if it wasn't lefty suited and also ambidextrous. I really like the sturdy build quality and the detail that the scraping angle is more in line with normal ergonomics when you're deglazing or scraping a pan to build a sauce.
> 
> Brand new (unseasoned) Bourgeat 9.5 pan for contrast, which will get seasoned this weekend.
> 
> What I like about them is their strength, length of handle and angle for scraping. The thick handle inspires a bit of confidence.
> 
> View attachment 114896




Awesome spatula! I think the shape/design of wooden kitchen utensils is under appreciated. I know I spent years mindlessly trying to get that round wooden spoon tip into the corners of pans and to maybe, possibly, scrape something off the bottom...  

And a shiny new Matfer to boot!


----------



## valdim

Chips said:


> Received a new Soy Turkiye 28cm pot, silver lined last night. From the eBay sale of 9 units.
> 
> making cassoulet tomorrow!
> View attachment 110826
> 
> A beauty....How about the cleaning of the outer surface?


----------



## Chips

valdim said:


> A beauty....How about the cleaning of the outer surface?



I did a lime and salt for most of it. It looks great, but not like new (and I'm ok with that), but when I get fixated on making it really sparkle, I guess I could just use a dab of Flitz polish on a damp cloth.


----------



## @ftermath

Picked up this curious looking peeler. I wasn’t really in the market and it seemed overpriced but I couldn’t help myself. It hasn’t seen a lot of use yet but the large offset made peeling a few carrots surprisingly enjoyable this evening. I’m not sure the stainless blade will keep its edge but the carbon blade from the Swiss peeler looks like it might be a direct swap.


----------



## Twigg

Just got these.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Oh they are nice/cool. I'd update my new gear, but it would take up 2 pages.


----------



## orangehero

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> it would take up 2 pages.


This is the show your newest gear thread!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Twigg

Was on a road trip this weekend and also snagged these from the Lodge store in South Pittsburg, Tennessee.


----------



## Lars

More cookbooks.


----------



## lesleyharrell742

decided to buy this grill for the kitchen





I wanted to make such a purchase for a long time, but I didn't have one to take, since I do not have a professional kitchen, and I did not want to spend a lot of money on a thing that I cannot fully and often use. but I am very happy! this is quite enough for preparing a delicious and healthy dinner!


----------



## Lars

I must have been a good boy since this arrived today..


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> I must have been a good boy since this arrived today..
> View attachment 122709


Damn it, @Lars , are you sure you will read and pass through all these recipies (considering your previous post, too)? 
Gongrats, for these books, man...I am just envying you... haha


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> Damn it, @Lars , are you sure you will read and pass through all these recipies (considering your previous post, too)?
> Gongrats, for these books, man...I am just envying you... haha


I doubt I will ever cook anywhere near all the recipes, but they still provide tons on inspiration and knowledge. 
It did escalate a bit since I discovered World of Books recently..

..these arrived today


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> a bit


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> I doubt I will ever cook anywhere near all the recipes, but they still provide tons on inspiration and knowledge.
> It did escalate a bit since I discovered World of Books recently..
> 
> ..these arrived today
> View attachment 122846


Carluccio is... wow! Try his recipe for tiramisu. You will never have any other tiramisu ever again!!!


----------



## spaceconvoy

speaking of cookbooks, I picked up Phoenix Claws and Jade Trees based on a recommendation here and it's been fun to read through. Still haven't made anything yet (because I haven't cooked in a month lol), but the intro alone is worth buying for a novice like me who gets overwhelmed by the chinese sauce isle at the asian market.


----------



## chefwp

new molcajete, in the curing process now, but can't wait to make some guacamole or fire roasted salsas in this baby!
I suppose there is some irony, that with all the wonderful knives here, instead of finely chopping ingredients for stuff I am now going to start just pounding the flavors out of them instead.


----------



## sliceanddicebaby

daddy yo yo said:


> Carluccio is... wow! Try his recipe for tiramisu. You will never have any other tiramisu ever again!!!



Is that so...

If you wouldn't mind posting, perhaps it is time to order another knife


----------



## Lars

sliceanddicebaby said:


> Is that so...
> 
> If you wouldn't mind posting, perhaps it is time to order another knife


Haven't tried it myself, but here you go;


----------



## dafox

chefwp said:


> new molcajete, in the curing process now, but can't wait to make some guacamole or fire roasted salsas in this baby!
> I suppose there is some irony, that with all the wonderful knives here, instead of finely chopping ingredients for stuff I am now going to start just pounding the flavors out of them instead.
> 
> View attachment 123317


What is involved in curing?


----------



## rickbern

chefwp said:


> new molcajete, in the curing process now, but can't wait to make some guacamole or fire roasted salsas in this baby!
> I suppose there is some irony, that with all the wonderful knives here, instead of finely chopping ingredients for stuff I am now going to start just pounding the flavors out of them instead.
> 
> View attachment 123317


I have an equal number of mortar and pestle sets as gyutos. Five. Some times there’s nothing like smashing!


----------



## chefwp

dafox said:


> What is involved in curing?


There are a few acceptable methods I learned. I sort of took what made sense from all of them and did the following:

I took it to the local DIY carwash with a plastic dish brush and use a high pressure water hose and the brush to dislodge as much of the loose grit as possible from this tool that is carved out of lava rock.
I then used the mortar to make a paste of uncooked rice and water and just worked all up and down the sides and inner edge to smooth it out and dislodge more grit, this process should be repeated as needed, until the past no longer takes on a gray color from the debris. I let it dry out some after this.l
Next I made a paste with it using garlic, chilies and salt and working it into the pits in the interior and on the upper edges all over and let that sit for a few hours or overnight
I sprayed all that off with the 'jet' setting on my garden hose and realized I was still getting grit from the tool <dammit!>, so I repeated the rice thing today.
tonight I am going to repeat the galic/chili/salt combo, add a little oil and bake it for a bit and I think it will be doneski.


----------



## dafox

chefwp said:


> There are a few acceptable methods I learned. I sort of took what made sense from all of them and did the following:
> 
> I took it to the local DIY carwash with a plastic dish brush and use a high pressure water hose and the brush to dislodge as much of the loose grit as possible from this tool that is carved out of lava rock.
> I then used the mortar to make a paste of uncooked rice and water and just worked all up and down the sides and inner edge to smooth it out and dislodge more grit, this process should be repeated as needed, until the past no longer takes on a gray color from the debris. I let it dry out some after this.l
> Next I made a paste with it using garlic, chilies and salt and working it into the pits in the interior and on the upper edges all over and let that sit for a few hours or overnight
> I sprayed all that off with the 'jet' setting on my garden hose and realized I was still getting grit from the tool <dammit!>, so I repeated the rice thing today.
> tonight I am going to repeat the galic/chili/salt combo, add a little oil and bake it for a bit and I think it will be doneski.


Wow, quite a bit of work, does the lava one work better than a wood or marble one. I have a marble one. Seen the wood one in action, onYouTube, in Thailand and Cambodia.


----------



## chefwp

dafox said:


> Wow, quite a bit of work, does the lava one work better than a wood or marble one. I have a marble one. Seen the wood one in action, onYouTube, in Thailand and Cambodia.


Will have to get back to you on that, but I will say I have tasted guac and salsa made from these, and it is quite a bit more flavorful than the same ingredients processed with a knife. I think the damage it does to the cell walls of stuff just really must mush out the flavor. Hulk smash! This was also a size upgrade for me, I have a tiny mortar and pestle I often use for things like allspice or cumin seeds, and I have one that maybe will hold a cup, but honestly I hardly ever use it. This is big enough to process enough guacamole or salsa to feed my small family and some change left over.


----------



## M1k3

Picked up a few inexpensive things.

Some rasps





Brass fish scraper and tweezers.


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Got a new Magnolia Cutting Board. End grain black walnut and maple. Thought it came out beautiful and does a great job supporting a wood roasted mangalitsa pork loin. Customer service was top notch too


----------



## PineWood

This arrived yesterday! Microplane fine zester and coarse #3. Beautiful and very sharp.


----------



## Michi

I bought about forty of these because I'm sick of the chaos in the pantry. It was full of mostly round glass jars, which are really space inefficient and don't stack, plus a large number of ingredients in bags, which also don't stack and are not airtight.

These containers have made a huge difference to the amount of usable space as well as being able to find stuff. I'll probably add more as I gradually get everything repacked and organised.


----------



## lesleyharrell742

lesleyharrell742 said:


> decided to buy this grill for the kitchen worktime
> 
> View attachment 122699
> 
> I wanted to make such a purchase for a long time, but I didn't have one to take, since I do not have a professional kitchen, and I did not want to spend a lot of money on a thing that I cannot fully and often use. but I am very happy! this is quite enough for preparing a delicious and healthy dinner!



Small update after 2 weeks of use 
I have used it about 7 times and it is smokeless. fish and chicken are a little crisper on the outside and nice and moist on the inside. The cooking area is about 15x10 in which is more than adequate for me and my wife / friends. I can grill almost anything without having to deal with weather conditions. I'd recommend it anyone who loves the taste of grilled food without the hassle!!


----------



## rickbern

serious upgrade here!

this 24cm matfer bouregart copper casserole (dutch oven) popped up on bst at about half the price of a new one. After about six seconds of soul searching I pulled the trigger. It’s replacing a very similar sitram half stockpot that never had a large enough or thick enough disc base to be useful. Stay tuned for a recipe for lamb navarin for its inaugural outing of its second life



family photo. Mauviel 28cm sauté pan, vintage gaor 20cm sauce pan. All 2.5mm or thicker


----------



## Lars

I'm only cooking fried food from now on..


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I'm only cooking fried food from now on..


That'll be really good for you, no doubt!


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> That'll be really good for you, no doubt!


Actually, I'm envious. I'd love to have one of those things. But I don't have the space for yet another large appliance


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> Actually, I'm envious. I'd love to have one of those things. But I don't have the space for yet another large appliance



i used to want one as well, but just repurposed a larger cast iron Dutch oven and got a culinary basket (which I don't use much, usually just pick things out individually with a spider strainer or tongs)

EDIT
add pic


----------



## Michi

My deep fryer is a 14" wok. I got one of those semi-circular racks that fit on the wok for things to drain; to fish the fried food out, I use a spider.

Nowhere near as nice as a dedicated fryer, but it does the job.


----------



## dafox

Michi said:


> My deep fryer is a 14" wok. I got one of those semi-circular racks that fit on the wok for things to drain; to fish the fried food out, I use a spider.
> 
> Nowhere near as nice as a dedicated fryer, but it does the job.


I do the same thing.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife won't let me deep fry. My grandfather made some really good fish in his old fry daddy back in his day. We would go fishing and he would cook fish that we caught.


----------



## Michi

3.5 quart saucier pan.


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> 3.5 quart saucier pan.
> View attachment 127316


 I have this exact one! Love it! I used it tonight from some brown ale glazed short ribs. Making sauces and reductions in this is a breeze.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I have this exact one! Love it! I used it tonight from some brown ale glazed short ribs. Making sauces and reductions in this is a breeze.


Yes, very happy with it, too. It's nice pan that works well.


----------



## Jovidah

Lars said:


> I'm only cooking fried food from now on..
> View attachment 125181


I'm always surprised at how uncommon they seem to be in a lot of places... apparently most of the world just deepfries in pans and on a stove? Over here those things are pretty much the most common appliance that the majority of households will have. Can buy them for as cheap as 25 bucks... heck I have one that I got as a freebie at the grocery wholesaler at some point. I'm halfconsidering fillling mine up with duck fat at some point...


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> Over here those things are pretty much the most common appliance that the majority of households will have.


Where is “over here”?


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> I'm always surprised at how uncommon they seem to be in a lot of places... apparently most of the world just deepfries in pans and on a stove? Over here those things are pretty much the most common appliance that the majority of households will have. Can buy them for as cheap as 25 bucks... heck I have one that I got as a freebie at the grocery wholesaler at some point. I'm halfconsidering fillling mine up with duck fat at some point...



second that! Just make sure the heaters have enough power or your fries will soak up fat like you never saw before, and ensure it holds enough fat (5 Liters)

Some of the best ones are made in Belgium! (Fritel)

I typically use 2/3rd bovine kidney fat and 1/3 veg oil (as an excuse)


----------



## valdim

LazerTornado said:


> BRT Anodized Titanium. The laser of turners.
> View attachment 110080
> View attachment 110081
> View attachment 110082
> View attachment 110083


Hi! COld you provide a link or info about the seller?


----------



## Lars

Jovidah said:


> I'm halfconsidering fillling mine up with duck fat at some point...





MarcelNL said:


> I typically use 2/3rd bovine kidney fat and 1/3 veg oil (as an excuse)


You guys are living the dream..!


----------



## parbaked

valdim said:


> Hi! COld you provide a link or info about the seller?








BRT Bladeworks Chef Knives | Eatingtools.com


Custom chef knives from artist Ben Tendick of Eugene, Oregon.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> Where is “over here”?


Netherlands.



MarcelNL said:


> second that! Just make sure the heaters have enough power or your fries will soak up fat like you never saw before, and ensure it holds enough fat (5 Liters)
> 
> Some of the best ones are made in Belgium! (Fritel)
> 
> I typically use 2/3rd bovine kidney fat and 1/3 veg oil (as an excuse)


To be honest I have one of those cheap ones that I got for free at some point and even that does fine just as long as you don't overload it.
IMO if the fat is fancy enough, stuff getting soaked isn't necessarily a problem since it just adds a ton of flavor. Half the time I do potatoes I actually do them low and slow in a mix of duck fat and fancified olive oil (with garlic, rosemary, thyme). It's probably going to give me a heartattack in 5 years but god does it taste good. It's basically a potato confit at that point.


----------



## MarcelNL

I usually do triple cooked fries, parboil them - cool off- fry at 150 (mine won't do any lower) -cool off- fry at 180 C.

BTW; the cardiac police is changing their attitude towards saturated fat!


----------



## Jovidah

I was honestly really dissapointed in that triple cooked fries thing when executed according to the recipe. Yes it was crispy, but there's more to a good potato than just outside crisp. I think what I was missing is that the method doesn't really get much water out of the potatoes so they're on the bland side.
The only big advantage I see in pre-boiling them is that you can rough them up, and that you can generously presalt the water, thereby seasoning the potatoes early.

In my personal preference the best potatoes have a lot of water removed for them, thereby increasing flavor (for example by doing them in the oven) and / or really flavorful fat added in generous amounts (like duck fat / olive oil mix). Even if that means they're going to be somewhat less crispy I still find it far preferable. Most potato recipes IMO focus too much on texture and not enough on flavor.

It's also the issue I have with all the healthy / nondescript vegetable oil / frying oil; even if the results might be crispy it just tastes like ass. I'm also not convinced it's healthier when I see the polymerized gunk it leaves after a while.


----------



## MarcelNL

the variety of potato makes a big difference, but the fat even more...duck fat rules for me both in flavor as in texture and caramelization. The few times I eat fried stuff I want it to be great!


----------



## BillHanna

Gesshin 400 and 1K XL courtesy of @KCMande 

All that’s missing is a 4K and my stone journey is over. No JNats for your boy, no polishing, and no high grits. Quote me.


----------



## dafox

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 127893
> 
> Gesshin 400 and 1K XL courtesy of @KCMande
> 
> All that’s missing is a 4K and my stone journey is over. No JNats for your boy, no polishing, and no high grits. Quote me.


Good luck!


----------



## daveb

I'll believe that when you post pics of the fat lady singing.....


----------



## Michi

We’ll quote you once you buy your fourth stone


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> the variety of potato makes a big difference, but the fat even more...duck fat rules for me both in flavor as in texture and caramelization. The few times I eat fried stuff I want it to be great!


Actually, as much as I'm onboard with professing the advantages of better fats, don't underestimate how much of a difference the potato can make, especially in the flavor department. Most potatoes sold at supermarket just taste of nothing these days.
Personally I've settled on gourmande / gourmandine and charlotte... both waxy - but so much more flavor than the 'average' potato, and they hold up with slower cooking methods.


----------



## M1k3

New Venev stone. Got the 400/800 FEPA-F (roughly 700/2000 Japanese stones equivalent) one.







@IsoJ


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> New Venev stone. Got the 400/800 FEPA-F (roughly 700/2000 Japanese stones equivalent) one.View attachment 131900
> View attachment 131901
> 
> @IsoJ


One can only ask for a review later


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> One can only ask for a review later


Bbbbooooo!! Liar!


----------



## captaincaed

M1k3 said:


> New Venev stone. Got the 400/800 FEPA-F (roughly 700/2000 Japanese stones equivalent) one.View attachment 131900
> View attachment 131901
> 
> @IsoJ


Yah man! I’m quite curious to hear how you like this.


----------



## M1k3

Will give my thoughts on it. Might get a chance to use it later today. Maybe tomorrow, depending on how I feel after my second vaccine shot that I'm getting today.


----------



## daveb

If it doesn't feel like you've been shot with a rifle then you got the placebo....


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> If it doesn't feel like you've been shot with a rifle then you got the placebo....


I've never been shot with a rifle, so....


----------



## captaincaed

Not with that attitude


----------



## Lars

More cookbooks..


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> I've never been shot with a rifle, so....



How was it after all?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> How was it after all?


Sucky!


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Lars said:


> More cookbooks..



A couple of classics there


----------



## rickbern

Mastering the Art of French Cooking, vol 1. 

Three bucks on a kindle






Mastering the Art of French Cooking, Volume 1: A Cookbook - Kindle edition by Child, Julia, Bertholle, Louisette, Beck, Simone, Sidonie Coryn. Cookbooks, Food & Wine Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Mastering the Art of French Cooking, Volume 1: A Cookbook - Kindle edition by Child, Julia, Bertholle, Louisette, Beck, Simone, Sidonie Coryn. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



www.amazon.com


----------



## coxhaus

So, with all this knife buying I thought I needed a cutting board. I found this Boos cherry cutting board on eBay for a good price. I have put my first coat of mineral oil on it as it just came today. It seems rather dry. I have bigger boards and smaller boards but I think this will be a good size. It is 20x15x1.5. I hope it changes to a nice red color with age. Update Boos in action.


----------



## captaincaed

A good board makes a world of difference


----------



## JameyE

coxhaus said:


> So, with all this knife buying I thought I needed a cutting board. I found this Boos cherry cutting board on eBay for a good price. I have put my first coat of mineral oil on it as it just came today. It seems rather dry. I have bigger boards and smaller boards but I think this will be a good size. It is 20x15. I hope it changes to a nice red color with age. Update Boos in action.View attachment 132385
> 
> 
> View attachment 132406


Out of curiosity, how much did your new board cost??


----------



## coxhaus

JameyE said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did your new board cost??



It was $69 plus shipping and taxes. 20x15x1.5. They said the corners were dirty as a couple poked through the plastic. I lightly sanded the corners with 220 sand paper when I received it and they seem fine. I wanted to get the dirt off before I oiled the board. So, I guess it was a marked down board. I have never owned a cherry cutting board before.


----------



## JameyE

coxhaus said:


> It was $69 plus shipping and taxes. 20x15x1.5. They said the corners were dirty as a couple poked through the plastic. I lightly sanded the corners with 220 sand paper when I received it and they seem fine. I wanted to get the dirt off before I oiled the board. So, I guess it was a marked down board. I have never owned a cherry cutting board before.


That’s a great price & a great looking board!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My 2qt saucepan I picked up during the recent sale. I got it for 25% off, so at $67USD, it is pretty danged hard to argue against. I continue to be impressed with the Made In line!


----------



## KitchenCommander

I saw some links here to some carbon steel pans on sale at Amazon that people seemed to be happy with. I was making an Amazon order and decided to put one of the smaller ones in the cart to try it out. I'm a cast iron guy, no carbon or stainless pans in the kitchen until now. I'm trying to move away from teflon, but we still use it regularly. 

Got it in and my first reaction was "Dang this thing is pretty heavy". The wall thickness is nice, but I have a vintage #6 cast iron skillet comparable in size that feels lighter in weight, which surprised me. I did a stovetop seasoning session on it with veg oil, then later we saute'd some mushrooms. The carbon steel holds heat well and allowed the mushrooms to get some color instead of steaming in the produced liquid. 

I like carbon steel, and this won't be my last. I like how you can really turn up the heat on these, and the low walls is a style I'm not used to, so it was a fun change. Overall pleased with my purchase, and I highly favor pans that get better over time instead of worse (teflon).


----------



## Migraine

Built a little workstation thing for the garden from timber and a granite worktop offcut. I am unreasonably pleased with myself. Dog obviously was very helpful.

It weighs approximately as much as the house.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

We are going hard-core Mexican, are we?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> We are going hard-core Mexican, are we?


Baby steps..!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Baby steps..!



Rick Bayless on YouTube has some good stuff.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> View attachment 135022



If you end up with left over tortillas, or you buy them pre made then I like to heat them up over a low gas flame on the stove top. I don't use a pan. I put the tortillas directly on the gas grate. It does not take long so you have to watch them so they don't burn. The kiss of the flame adds a lot of flavor. Store the hot ones in an old towel to keep warm.

If you have electric then I use a carbon steel flat pan. I have an old French crepe pan.


----------



## daveb

Migraine said:


> Dog obviously was very helpful.



Good looking pup, will he fetch a duck?


----------



## WiriWiri

Dodgy left (trigger) thumb at the moment, so used the ailment as an excuse for retail therapy. I need a lighter chopping board clearly - it’s murder grabbing those big end grains out the drawer - and something a bit more sticky on the surface would help with my defective grip. Utterly justifiable; virtually a medical necessity in fact

I still prefer the trusty old maple end grains, but this Hasegawa ain’t too shabby


----------



## coxhaus

I forgot to post my new cutting board. It is a Boos cherry board. It is lighter than my end grain I gave my daughter even though the end grain was a smaller board. I just really like the size as it gives me room to spread out. It also fits in my cutting board slide hide away by my range to keep out of site when not in use.

Oops I just realized I already posted it. This is duplicate post.


----------



## rickbern

Just bought an unglazed tagine down in south Brooklyn. Midway through the seasoning process. Soak overnight, dry out for a day (in humid NYC, in progress). Next, I’ll coat liberally with olive oil, put in a cold oven, bring it up to 300 for an hour then 375 for another hour. Let it cool in the oven. Then I’ll wipe the inside surfaces with more olive oil and a cut garlic clove, I should be good to go. I’ll post an after shot of it too


----------



## Boynutman

A 18cm carbon steel sauteuse, from Helmensdorfer in Germany. It softly whispered my name when I walked past the shop window.
Similar to De Buyer, but German.


----------



## Michi

Boynutman said:


> A 18cm carbon steel sauteuse, from Helmensdorfer in Germany. It softly whispered my name when I walked past the shop window.
> Similar to De Buyer, but German.


I suspect it might last you a while. They probably make them out of the same stuff as their tanks


----------



## Kgp

Had a Gaggia espresso machine for many years but got tired of the mess and work involved for a simple shot. Got a great deal on this floor model off the ‘bay and I’m impressed! Quick double shot while my regular coffee is brewing. Nice crema, no mess.


----------



## Bear

I needed a dedicated stuffer, made a quick batch of feta and roasted garlic chicken sausage tonight to break it in.


----------



## Boynutman

Damn... by being only a very moderate animal eater I miss out on so much cool stuff and knife types...


----------



## rstcso

Boardsmith Big Block and Sidekick









Color balance is really off on the pictures, but they're both beautiful boards.


----------



## daveb

The only thing better than a Boardsmith board is two Boardsmith boards!


----------



## Michi

Bear said:


> I needed a dedicated stuffer, made a quick batch of feta and roasted garlic chicken sausage tonight to break it in.


I have the same stuffer. That’s a good piece of gear!


----------



## Michi

Marinade injector:




I just love the mediaeval look of that thing. I remember seeing injectors that looked like this at our family doctor's practice when I was a small child. Fortunately, things have progressed a little since


----------



## coxhaus

My new All Clad copper core 5-quart pan arrived. I boiled bowtie pasta in it. I noticed when I turned off the gas flame, it stopped boiling very fast. It also is a very light pan for 5 quarts.


----------



## zizirex

just got this available locally. Finally got my dream cast iron pan.


----------



## rstcso

zizirex said:


> just got this available locally. Finally got my dream cast iron pan.


Stargazer?


----------



## zizirex

rstcso said:


> Stargazer?


Yes, finally local store was able to get it. Because shipping directly and customs etc is too much hassle


----------



## PineWood

So it arrived... no need to buy more knives any longer!  
'Tanebasami' handforged scissors in Shirogami steel by Ikenami Hamono, from Tanegashima island.
Thanks to Michael from Knife Japan, great guy to deal with.


----------



## rstcso

zizirex said:


> Yes, finally local store was able to get it. Because shipping directly and customs etc is too much hassle


Congratulations. I love mine, having two 10.5" and two 12". Bought another one each for my daughter and son-in-law.

For any current military or veterans (don't have to have retired, just served), Stargazer has sales on Memorial and Veteran's Days with 30% off. Don't be surprised if they're back-ordered for several months, but they've never failed to ship.


----------



## coxhaus

I just bought a 14-inch wok since you guys, this forum, recommend them. I had a friend make a handle for it. He added a turquoise accent to the handle. It is made out of walnut. It was an old scrap piece he had laying around.


----------



## coxhaus

My new All-Clad family of copper core pans. I kind of like these pans.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> My new All-Clad family of copper core pans. I kind of like these pans.
> 
> View attachment 139447
> 
> 
> View attachment 139448


Kinda like a drawer full of shigs!


----------



## daveb

If you dented them all to hell it would be like a drawer full of TFs


----------



## btbyrd

True. All TFs are factory seconds.


----------



## riba

Soon.... Porchetta time


----------



## daveb

Isn't that for giving the polio vax?


----------



## riba

daveb said:


> Isn't that for giving the polio vax?


Na, it also caters some mild prodding on a fun Saturday eve party (We're all wearing masks, don't worry)


----------



## juice

btbyrd said:


> True. All TFs are factory seconds.


Only the better ones...


----------



## esoo

btbyrd said:


> True. All TFs are factory seconds.



Are they from the Toyamanabe or Masaki factory?


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> Are they from the Toyamanabe or Masaki factory?


Mitsubishi


----------



## rickbern

Anova precision oven, halfway through sous vide pork shoulder. It’s holding 165f for 24 hours. I think this one is gonna be a game changer


----------



## rickbern

Pernil. Dominican style pork shoulder, a New York classic. First thing outta the new oven. 
Bone in, 9 lbs. cost $17 for the whole piece. We call it a picnic shoulder here. 

24 hours at 165f full steam, 15 minutes at 475 no steam, top heat only.

Outstanding! That skin cracked and the meat was super juicy 

I’m sold.


----------



## Lars

Vitamix clone arrived just now..


----------



## Lars

Came back from the library and found these waiting at my front door


----------



## coxhaus

Look up Fideo. I like it a lot. For a treat toast some cumin seed until they smell good then break'em up and sprinkle on the Fideo.


----------



## Twigg

Snagged this at Costco today on sale.


----------



## Michi

Twigg said:


> Snagged this at Costco today on sale.


Good deal with the external container. Tip: don't bother with the app. It's useless. It is way more reliable and easier to set the temperature on the unit itself. As a timer, just use your phone, and your life will have a lot less friction in it than otherwise.


----------



## Twigg

Michi said:


> Good deal with the external container. Tip: don't bother with the app. It's useless. It is way more reliable and easier to set the temperature on the unit itself. As a timer, just use your phone, and you life will have a lot less friction in it than otherwise.


Thanks for the advice! I will skip the app. I am really looking forward to trying this out. I bought it to complete the pork from your recipe smoked cured loin that I set to cure last weekend.


----------



## Oshidashi

Just got in one of these giant Thai clay mortars, primarily for making green papaya salad. A sticker on it warned it causes cancer in California. Fortunately I'm in Florida. Anyway, after it came in my wife offered that she hates green papaya salad. So my first project with it will be homemade green curry paste.


----------



## rickbern

Oshidashi said:


> Just got in one of these giant Thai clay mortars, primarily for making green papaya salad. A sticker on it warned it causes cancer in California. Fortunately I'm in Florida. Anyway, after it came in my wife offered that she hates green papaya salad. So my first project with it will be homemade green curry paste.
> 
> View attachment 149162





Oshidashi said:


> Just got in one of these giant Thai clay mortars, primarily for making green papaya salad. A sticker on it warned it causes cancer in California. Fortunately I'm in Florida. Anyway, after it came in my wife offered that she hates green papaya salad. So my first project with it will be homemade green curry paste.
> 
> View attachment 149162


Looks fantastic! How much does that hold?

I have this one liter granite one I got at the three aunties Thai grocery in elmhurst, queens a few years ago. The larger they are the more useful they are. 

And, err, good luck with that cancer thing!


----------



## Lars

Send help


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Send help


Send me your address, and I'll send you some dried chilli


----------



## rickbern

rickbern said:


> Looks fantastic! How much does that hold?
> 
> I have this one liter granite one I got at the three aunties Thai grocery in elmhurst, queens a few years ago. The larger they are the more useful they are.
> 
> And, err, good luck with that cancer thing!


Oops, lost the picture


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Send help
> View attachment 149202


Here Lars, buy this



Amazon.com


----------



## Lars

rickbern said:


> Here Lars, buy this
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thanks for the tip, Rick. It looks interesting. I might give her Nkatsenkwan recipe a try!


----------



## chefwp

Twigg said:


> Snagged this at Costco today on sale.


does that come with a vacuum sealer?


----------



## Twigg

chefwp said:


> does that come with a vacuum sealer?


No, just the tank, rack, lid and heater/circulator. The Costco sale has them for $150 right now.


----------



## Oshidashi

rickbern said:


> Looks fantastic! How much does that hold?
> 
> I have this one liter granite one I got at the three aunties Thai grocery in elmhurst, queens a few years ago. The larger they are the more useful they are.
> 
> And, err, good luck with that cancer thing!



Holds around 2.5 liters. (Or, enough to hold a shredded green papaya, bird's eye chilis, garlic, limes, long beans, tomatoes, fish sauce, palm sugar, tamarind paste, dried shrimp, and roasted peanuts!)


----------



## Kgp

Twigg said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will skip the app. I am really looking forward to trying this out. I bought it to complete the pork from your recipe smoked cured loin that I set to cure last weekend.


The app is useful for recipe ideas Or checking temp suggestions. I agree that it is easier to set temp on the unit. Very rarely set a timer since it’s so forgiving on time.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 154656



Wrong thread?


----------



## DamageInc

Bought a new blender at black Friday.


----------



## DitmasPork




----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Anova precision oven, halfway through sous vide pork shoulder. It’s holding 165f for 24 hours. I think this one is gonna be a game changer
> View attachment 144251


Awesome! I'd been eyeing that Anova, but sadly my Brooklyn kitchen it too small. Congrats!


----------



## rickbern

Yea


DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! I'd been eyeing that Anova, but sadly my Brooklyn kitchen it too small. Congrats!


Yeah, mine is too. Luckily there was a little bit of room outside the kitchen


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Yea
> 
> Yeah, mine is too. Luckily there was a little bit of room outside the kitchen



Been wanting to renovate the kitchen—for the last 10 years—prob I have is the cupboards are rather low, not enough clearance for an Anova.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Thanks for the tip, Rick. It looks interesting. I might give her Nkatsenkwan recipe a try!



I don't know anything about this recipe but I think it would be nice. When I have too many jalapeno peppers from the garden, I like to cut them in half and fill the pepper with crunchy peanut butter. It is an interesting thing to eat. There is a lot going on in 1 bite.


----------



## MarcelNL

Sinterklaas gifted us with a nice set of Fissle Pro (updated version) pots, totally happy with those....
A quick test shows that a full pot heats up to a boil considerably faster than with the pots we had.


----------



## Boynutman

MarcelNL said:


> Sinterklaas gifted us with a nice set of Fissle Pro (updated version) pots, totally happy with those....



Sinterklaas gifted me a Shapton pro 2k. He must love you more...


----------



## MarcelNL

Boynutman said:


> Sinterklaas gifted me a Shapton pro 2k. He must love you more...


dunno....I have to say that I LOVE Sinterklaas




never seen bubbling in a sauce as even as this, except for the copper Debuyer saucepan, happy days


----------



## Boynutman

Made in Holland in 1967, just like me! Came in original box, 5 bucks.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My granddaughter's third birthday is coming up. Her favorite thing to do in the kitchen is to point at the salt dish and say, "Pinch grandpa. Just a pinch." Then she gets to salt whatever it is. Of course, her "just a pinch" would be ten pinches if I wasn't watching her.  

So I got her an acacia wood salt cellar that has her first initial engraved at the top.





Grandpa is excited.


----------



## daveb

Grandpa done good!


----------



## coxhaus

New rolling pin. Seems nice.

Should I oil a new rolling pin?
I thought Ebuns were made in the US? Nowhere on it does it say made in the US.


----------



## Lars

Santa left this under the


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Santa left this under the


Gone. Hook, line, and sinker.

I thoroughly approve!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Santa left this under the
> View attachment 157528



Wow. That Santa sure does know you!  

Can't wait to see the pictures of your end-products and to read you and @Michi geeking out with each other over the latest spleen sausage recipe!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wow. That Santa sure does know you!


I suspect that he reads the forum and conspired with @Michi


----------



## LostHighway

Lars said:


> Santa left this under the
> View attachment 157528



Wait a minute, weren't you complaining about the constraints of your tiny kitchen? Your food posts always look great not withstanding those limitations.


----------



## Lars

LostHighway said:


> Wait a minute, weren't you complaining about the constraints of your tiny kitchen? Your food posts always look great not withstanding those limitations.


I would hope I didn't complain, I love my (tiny) kitchen. Luckily I have space in the basement.. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Luckily I have space in the basement..


So that’s where you hide your saucier and food stylist…very clever!


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Greenbriel

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 157548


I have that book, it’s a good ‘un!


----------



## AT5760

I have one too @M1k3. I really should use it more.

These two were under the tree today. I’m looking forward to working on more veggie forward dishes at home.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I also received a new cookbook.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

We continue to become bigger and bigger fans of Made-In. A few weeks ago the wife was complaining that her square baking dish had disappeared (broke, kid took it, gremlins?) so during the sale I bought her the red-lined 8"x8" dish for a Christmas present. Obviously, haven't used it yet but it is, like everything we've purchased from Made-In, well made.

Note the bottom is unglazed and the non-handle sides have a slight curve at the top. I guess for styling?


----------



## Knivperson

Got this pasta drier, made some whole grain kamut pasta.


----------



## Tristan

Knivperson said:


> Got this pasta drier, made some whole grain kamut pasta.
> 
> View attachment 157631


I need two, one for my kitchen one for my wardrobe


----------



## Knivperson

Tristan said:


> I need two, one for my kitchen one for my wardrobe


For socks? Or bow ties perhaps.


----------



## mpier

My daughter got me this, although I 


can’t really use it, it will make a nice display piece. Loved the thought she put into it!


----------



## podzap

Wife got me a 5-pocket knife roll, which is just perfect for getaway trips. No need for a 10-pocket as I don't cook for a living 


'


----------



## podzap

Wow! Looks like I need to get out my big Dick now and engage in some friendly sausage stuffing competition!




Lars said:


> Santa left this under the
> View attachment 157528


----------



## Bico Doce

My wife got me an Ooni 16 for Xmas


----------



## ian

Knivperson said:


> Got this pasta drier, made some whole grain kamut pasta.
> 
> View attachment 157631



Nice. Feel like I should make one of these sometimes. Do have a bunch of dowels. That one looks sweet.



AT5760 said:


> I have one too @M1k3. I really should use it more.
> 
> These two were under the tree today. I’m looking forward to working on more veggie forward dishes at home.
> 
> View attachment 157562



Man, Plenty is so good. Bet the other one’s awesome too.



M1k3 said:


> View attachment 157548



Used to have that one. Turns out I’m not really dedicated enough to use it. If I put more thought into inventing new dishes and had enough foresight to look at that book while doing so, I bet it would have been useful. Really ingenious concept.


----------



## Lars




----------



## KitchenCommander

Wife got me the fanciest wok I have ever seen. This is my first wok, and my wife knows I love cast iron. Not sure how much better cast iron is for a wok compared to carbon steel, especially one that is this thinly cast. No real substantial handle on this one for tossing food. Flat bottom for our stovetop. I probably would have gone for a cheaper carbon steel wok with a bigger handle, but this thing exudes true craftsmanship, so I can appreciate that. Those are not cracks, more impressions from the clay mold. I assume as the clay dries out from the molten iron evaporating any moisture, the casting holds the impressions of the cracks in the mold.

It's this one: Amazon Link to cast iron wok


----------



## coxhaus

I have a cast iron wok from 20 years ago and I like it a lot. They are thin but they do not seem to break. Here is a picture of me making fried rice. 
My feeling is my cast iron wok transfers heat better than steel. I bought a 12-inch steel wok recommended here on this forum but I think my larger cast iron wok transfers heat better. But I am no expert.


----------



## ian

@daveb, I just picked up some Rosle tongs, basically because of you. The locking mechanism is witchcraft.


----------



## rickbern

ian said:


> @daveb, I just picked up some Rosle tongs, basically because of you. The locking mechanism is witchcraft.


This is the post I’ve been dreading. Ever since @daveb made fun of my clickers clackety tongs I just knew at some point I’d be sinking forty five smackers into an upgrade.

//while my wallet gently weeps


----------



## ian

Don’t worry, I haven’t used them yet. They might be in every other way inferior to my $5 tongs.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> @daveb, I just picked up some Rosle tongs, basically because of you. The locking mechanism is witchcraft.


Now to find a restaurant to work in to snag a pair like the other 3 I may or may not have in my possession.


----------



## btbyrd

I look forward to hearing more from a new user about these tongs. I want a pair but already have two pairs that are just fine.

I have 4 Rosle ladles of different sizes, so I guess having 3 pairs of tongs isn't totally insane given my present standards.


----------



## M1k3

btbyrd said:


> I look forward to hearing more from a new user about these tongs. I want a pair but already have two pairs that are just fine.
> 
> I have 4 Rosle ladles of different sizes, so I guess having 3 pairs of tongs isn't totally insane given my present standards.


I have 3 pairs. Am considering a job change for a 4th.


----------



## M1k3

Me shopping Amazon for Rosle tongs.

Hmm..here we go, 12 inch. Spaghetti? Click option. Ohhh... spaghetti  back to... universal?  Bbboooooooo!!! Llliiiaaaarrrr!! Stainless! It has to be stain..click..phew.. add to cart.


----------



## daveb

rickbern said:


> This is the post I’ve been dreading. Ever since @daveb made fun of my clickers clackety tongs I just knew at some point I’d be sinking forty five smackers into an upgrade.
> 
> //while my wallet gently weeps



Gotta have the 9 and the 12". And I've since added the flat whisk to my catering bag to do béarnaise on the fly and the "fine" or plating tongs. All worth every cent.


----------



## mobiledynamics

so what makes these rosle tongs so special. I've looked at them on off throughout the years.

Have a huge stash of Edlunds from 12, 14 and the BBQ uber longs as well


----------



## coxhaus

I bought this for one of my Christmas presents. All-Clad copper core 4 qt. It seems to be a good size for beans and peas.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> I bought this for one of my Christmas presents. All-Clad copper core 4 qt. It seems to be a good size for beans and peas.
> 
> View attachment 158872


Pretty funny. I bought this one for myself also, for just about the same use case. I thought it would be good for stews and grains as well. Just about the same capacity 

This one is an unglazed clay pot from Columbia, the brand is La Chamba.


----------



## @ftermath

coxhaus said:


> I bought this for one of my Christmas presents. All-Clad copper core 4 qt. It seems to be a good size for beans and peas.
> 
> View attachment 158872


This is my second most used cooking vessel and it has payed itself off many times over. I could happily get through the rest of my life with a Dutch oven, cast iron skillet, saucier, and this saucepan if I had to.


----------



## valdim

Believe it or not, but this arrived at the courier pick up office on 31.12.2021!
Outstanding look from every angle, but what is more important - it really distributes the heat evenly.
I was afraid the lid would make the liquefied vapors drop out of the skillet's rim, but no - everything stays in.
30 cm diam is just perfect for our biggest hob.
I put brackets on my teeth last month otherwise I would have cooked several times steaks in the skillet...
And, no, the white thing next to the skillet is not butter. It's lard.


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> @daveb, I just picked up some Rosle tongs, basically because of you. The locking mechanism is witchcraft.


The only tongs ever that need instructions…FTW!


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> The only tongs ever that need instructions…FTW!
> View attachment 159237


So, if I'm reading it right...
1. Drop tongs
2. Catch tongs
3. Ready for action
4. Hold in an exalting 'U' shape
5. Close tongs
6. End


----------



## daveb

Best. Tongs. Ever.

It is kind of amusing when someone picks mine up and tries to open them for use. I tell them they will only release to me.


----------



## Michi

daveb said:


> I tell them they will only release to me.


Just like the coded gun in Skyfall…


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Best. Tongs. Ever.
> 
> It is kind of amusing when someone picks mine up and tries to open them for use. I tell them they will only release to me.


Woah! Ok. Ok. Ok. Why didn't you start your Rosle Tongs sales speech with this information? Game changer. And I don't have to change jobs! No more "Do you have any questions for us?"
"Why yes, yes I do. Do you use Rosle Tongs in the kitchen?"
"...."
"Good day."


----------



## Michi




----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

Lars's Mexican adventure trip continues


----------



## valdim

Used it last week removing seabass bones. Very useful and looks sturdy. 20+ euro wt shmnt.
Read "WESTMARK Quality" as "Designed in Germany, made in PRC"


----------



## rickbern

Michi said:


> Lars's Mexican adventure trip continues


Yeah, I thought the cute girl on the cover of the Ghanaian cookbook would distract him.

the guys laser focused.


----------



## coxhaus

This is new to me. I found my mom's Italian pasta making machine packed away. I am going to start making pasta. We took a class a few months ago. It is probably 40 years ago. You guys have taught me how to make good sauce so now I need good pasta.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> This is new to me. I found my mom's Italian pasta making machine packed away. I am going to start making pasta. We took a class a few months ago. It is probably 40 years ago. You guys have taught me how to make good sauce so now I need good pasta.
> 
> View attachment 160909


I have the same one and like it a lot..


----------



## tcmx3

if we're showing off books, I finally got one Ive been wanting for a long time:


----------



## esoo

Late posting of a Christmas Present: Kirameki pan from Cook's Edge Kirameki 煌 Iron Frying Pan


----------



## Chips

New handle for my Yoshikazu Ikeda 300mm honyaki lefty yanagiba. Troopah Knives did a great job. I finally got to use the knife tonight, I wanted to wait till I got some good pics with the new handle before getting a patina on it.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> New handle for my Yoshikazu Ikeda 300mm honyaki lefty yanagiba.


That's beautiful, great job! Is that Amboyna?


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> That's beautiful, great job! Is that Amboyna?



Spalted Blackwood from your neck of the woods!


----------



## MarcelNL

Got tired of a cutting board spinning around on the counter, so I got a reasonably priced beech end grain board.


----------



## Lars

I really wanted some weights from thechefspress.com, but shipping them across the pond made them a no-go, so I bought this instead.




My intention was to use it for skin-on fish, but it did a great job of ensuring some handsome grillmarks on this piece of flank steak.


----------



## tally-ho

I was hesitating between a Kitchenaid artisan or a Smeg SMF02/SMF03 with a preference for the former one but found a good sale on amazon for the latter.
I also want to make fresh pasta more often, bread, croissants, etc.
(Fredrik Spåre MCX 250mm for size reference).


----------



## tally-ho

Lars said:


> I really wanted some weights from thechefspress.com, but shipping them across the pond made them a no-go, so I bought this instead.
> View attachment 161246
> 
> My intention was to use it for skin-on fish, but it did a great job of ensuring some handsome grillmarks on this piece of flank steak.



It's less fancy but for weights, you can find old cast iron ironers for cheap.


----------



## Lars

tally-ho said:


> It's less fancy but for weights, you can find old cast iron ironers for cheap.


Why didn't I think of that!?!?


----------



## KitchenCommander

tally-ho said:


> It's less fancy but for weights, you can find old cast iron ironers for cheap.



Would that not be too heavy and over flatten the food? Some of these can weigh quite a bit.


----------



## donegoofed

Finally got a proper cutting board. 54 x 36 x 4 cm. Oak & walnut end grain. And got a good deal on it as well! About 110$.

Mounted some rubber feets on it, and drenched it in mineral oil over a few days. Finished with Boos Board Cream.


----------



## agp

Grandpa made a board for me. Already got two rubber boards though, so might use the block as a cheese/charcuterie board.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Don't know if it counts for "gear" but I took my mother in law to a medical appointment today and it turned out to be a lengthy one. There was a Barnes and Noble down the road so popped in to kill some time.

Left with this guy:


----------



## daveb

Have it, like it.


----------



## AT5760

I’ve dipped into Plenty finally. Recipes are good, but they take a lot of time and require a ton of ingredients.


----------



## tomsch

Barmoley said:


> My original
> 
> View attachment 167819





HumbleHomeCook said:


> Don't know if it counts for "gear" but I took my mother in law to a medical appointment today and it turned out to be a lengthy one. There was a Barnes and Noble down the road so popped in to kill some time.
> 
> Left with this guy:


I have this cookbook also and really need to devote myself to a few more recipes. I typically read it when I'm watching F1 during the weekends LOL


----------



## Lars




----------



## BillHanna




----------



## Michi

I've been baking more and making more sausage in larger quantities, so I decided to upgrade my stand mixer. 45% more bowl volume makes the difference between stuff spilling over and stuff staying where it belongs.




Baptised it by making more rye beer bread. Here with home-made liverwurst and gherkins.


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> I've been baking more and making more sausage in larger quantities, so I decided to upgrade my stand mixer. 45% more bowl volume makes the difference between stuff spilling over and stuff staying where it belongs.
> View attachment 174392
> 
> Baptised it by making more rye beer bread. Here with home-made liverwurst and gherkins.
> View attachment 174393



sandwich looking yummy aside – that's the mixer i have. really happy to have it around. some of the available appliances are more than good enough. food processor more than ok. blender ok. meat grinder more than ok for my limited needs. 
the one that gets used the most i probably the bullet mill/chopper/mixer thingy, that comes with three or four separate jars with lids. super handy:

kenwood-chef-multi-mill-at320

.


----------



## Michi

sumis said:


> the one that gets used the most i probably the bullet mill/chopper/mixer thingy, that comes with three or four separate jars with lids. super handy


That looks a lot like a NutriBullet. We have one of those. It doesn't get used much but, when I want to do something it is suitable for, I'm glad it's kicking around. (Unlike most American households, you will typically not find a blender along the lines of a Vitamix in the average Australian kitchen.)


----------



## daveb

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 173198



Anyone else want to do a "Go Fund Me" to get Bill a new Toaster Oven?


----------



## BillHanna

She’ll just beat that one up, as well.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> She’ll just beat that one up, as well.



Seasoned.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Seasoned.


My Favorite Color is USED


----------



## ptolemy

For a while I owned a 8x4 grill/burger press and it was fine, but i felt that it didnt offer enough weight for burgers to keep them flat... so I got a 10" circle one that's prob 2x the weight and it just works so much better..


----------



## Lars

Not sure if this count as gear, but my spice drawer had gotten rather overfilled. So I bought some cheap spice racks from Ikea and gave them a few coats of danish oil.
It's very nice to have easy access and overview. Eliminated a few doubles too..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Awesome @Lars. Getting my spices out and easy to access made a big difference for me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The wife and I realized we could use a small processor for small batch recipes for the two of us.


----------



## Lars




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> View attachment 174846



You must have just about all his books by now huh Lars?


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You must have just about all his books by now huh Lars?


Just missing the one he did with his daughter..

That recommendation of yours turned out to be a pretty damn good one..!


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> View attachment 174846


Have you proposed yet?


----------



## AT5760

That was the first one of his that I got @Lars . It's a good one!


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Have you proposed yet?


Nah, he's a bit too old for me


----------



## BillHanna

Matfer Bourgeat 11 7/8


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175038
> 
> 
> Matfer Bourgeat 11 7/8



You need an induction burner atop the oven. Triple stack.


----------



## @ftermath

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175038
> 
> 
> Matfer Bourgeat 11 7/8


I love these pans.


----------



## BillHanna

@ftermath said:


> I love these pans.


It’s my third. All my CS pan needs are met, now.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You need an induction burner atop the oven. Triple stack.


I’ve been thinking of getting one, btw. That, or an Iwatani for vacations.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> I’ve been thinking of getting one, btw. That, or an Iwatani for vacations.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


>



Troublemaker


----------



## Michi

BillHanna said:


> Troublemaker


Naw, he's just being helpful…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Troublemaker



That's a funny word for advisor.


----------



## btbyrd

Iwatanis are more useful unless you need to long simmer something. They‘re lighter, cheaper, more portable, and work with all types of cookware.


----------



## Chips

I've been thinking of buying a Hi-Soft or Hasagawa FSR cutting board for at least 2 years by now. I finally decided to dive in and picked up one of the larger Hasagawa FSR's on MTC Kitchen. Before checking out ($220 for the board and $28 ground shipping) I googled for any discount codes, still pessimistic that they even work, but I found one that knocked off $25 of the shipping. 


BALLSMTC10 is the code. It was the second result on Google, the first one didn't work. Oddly, this one was listed as a 10% discount (which it turned out to be true), but only took it out of the shipping/handling charge.

The length might be more of a hassle for storage, but it's nice to have space to set things, even just a towel for the knife. I went with the inch thick one ( 31.5" x 13.8" x 1")

$225 out the door.


----------



## rickbern

Tom, I think I’ve cooked in kitchens smaller than that board!

good deal


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Excited to explore this one.


----------



## Lars

One of my non-stick pans needed replacing and I thought that a carbon steel pan might be a better choice. Was delighted to find that De Buyer makes a version with a round stainless handle, as I really don't like the long flat handles. I ditched bare steel years ago, but our recent discussion made me decide to give it another go..


----------



## Chips

The board came today. The quality is impressive. I put a new edge on 4 of our most commonly used Japanese knives, but only to 3000k, I might stay up later tonight and go thru to my Naniwa Snow White 8000k before bed. 

The board is definitely high quality. Too long obviously for dishwasher cleaning. I'll use it on my small bar-style round table for prep for big jobs. I just don't have space for it otherwise. I will very likely buy a smaller length one to use more for daily tasks and retire the short board from the BoardSmith, but for now, my wife really likes using that one.


----------



## blokey

Finally bought this Staub daily pan, I was looking for pans like small braiser shape. My old small cheapo dutch oven chipped on me finally convinced me to get one. Will use for small stews, curry and one pan dishes.


----------



## blokey

Lars said:


> One of my non-stick pans needed replacing and I thought that a carbon steel pan might be a better choice. Was delighted to find that De Buyer makes a version with a round stainless handle, as I really don't like the long flat handles. I ditched bare steel years ago, but our recent discussion made me decide to give it another go..
> View attachment 177528


De Buyer are really nice, I wished I opted for the stainless handle but still loves my omelette pan.
Edit: you can actually see mine in the background


----------



## DamageInc

Bought a house and will be putting in a new kitchen this summer before I move in. There was a big sale on appliances so I have now already ordered everything except a dishwasher. Picked up the fridge and oven last week, still waiting for the cooktop, microwave, and extractor hood.

Got the XL fridge with black glass front from Miele which stands at 201cm tall. Will be the tallest fridge I've ever had. Was not able to find a built-in (integrated) fridge in this size, so I was lucky to find a nice looking freestanding one at a decent discount.






Very excited to put it all together in a few months.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm jealous of that fridge.....we'll make do with the largest built in in the new home...


----------



## DamageInc

aaaand just ordered the dishwasher.

Amazing the lead time on appliances these days. Microwave and gas cooktop won't be delivered until late July, extractor hood in 5 weeks, and finally dishwasher in late August.


----------



## Heckel7302

DamageInc said:


> aaaand just ordered the dishwasher.
> 
> Amazing the lead time on appliances these days. Microwave and gas cooktop won't be delivered until late July, extractor hood in 5 weeks, and finally dishwasher in late August.


I feel your pain. I waited three long months for my Bosch dishwasher to arrive.


----------



## DamageInc

It's not so bad, I don't expect to install everything into the kitchen until late September anyway. But I can imagine it would be such a pain if your current model broke and you needed a replacement ASAP.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

@Lars how many meters of bookshelf are taken up by your cookbooks? ;-)


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> @Lars how many meters of bookshelf are taken up by your cookbooks? ;-)


3-4, but I haven't measured 

edit: just checked and they take up 2,8 meters.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> 3-4, but I haven't measured
> 
> edit: just checked and they take up 2,8 meters.


I suspected as much! 

I have managed to limit myself to 2 meters, by periodically donating books I no longer use to the local library


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> View attachment 179209


I approve as long as you are turning your leftover beef into Nam Tok!


----------



## esoo

Lars said:


> 3-4, but I haven't measured
> 
> edit: just checked and they take up 2,8 meters.





Michi said:


> I suspected as much!
> 
> I have managed to limit myself to 2 meters, by periodically donating books I no longer use to the local library



Rookies. I just did a rough measurement and the fiancee has 12 meters of cookbooks and 3 meters of cooking magazines. And that is after she donated a bunch before moving in.


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> I approve as long as you are turning your leftover beef into Nam Tok!


I have cooked this once and it was delicious..!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Rookies. I just did a rough measurement and the fiancee has 12 meters of cookbooks and 3 meters of cooking magazines. And that is after she donated a bunch before moving in.



She should join the forum!


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Rookies. I just did a rough measurement and the fiancee has 12 meters of cookbooks and 3 meters of cooking magazines. And that is after she donated a bunch before moving in.



I should add that doesn't include my cookbooks (probably a mere meter or so). Also, we've started to get a lot of stuff as ebooks, and there is probably a couple hundred there as well.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> She should join the forum!



She's not into the knives so probably not much interest for her. The only thread she'd look at it is the "What's cooking?" thread and she's in a large group in Facebook she watches for that.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I have cooked this once and it was delicious..!


I only make this recipe at home if I have a lot of leftover beef. My recipe includes tomato petals as well. I also usually use thinly sliced jalapenos instead of the thai chilis, but that is just because they are easier to find around here...


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Rookies. I just did a rough measurement and the fiancee has 12 meters of cookbooks and 3 meters of cooking magazines. And that is after she donated a bunch before moving in.



I just mentioned this post to her and pointed out that there is a bunch more cookbooks and magazines in boxes. At an estimate there is probably 2 more meters of both cookbooks and magazines.


----------



## Lars

Fingers crossed Rick Bayless don't follow this thread - it kind of feels like cheating..


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Fingers crossed Rick Bayless don't follow this thread - it kind of feels like cheating..
> View attachment 184262


Good call. Diane Kennedy the grand Madame, a trail blazer of Mexican cookery for English speaking audiences.


----------



## Tristan

Renovated the house and put one of these in… having a heap of fun with stir fry these days


----------



## BillHanna

Wok burner, konro, anything else interesting?


----------



## Tristan

BillHanna said:


> Wok burner, konro, anything else interesting?


Waiting on my wolf range, which is MIA for 14 months since ordering.
Dry kitchen has a combi oven which I love more than I thought I would.


----------



## Kgp

Tristan said:


> Waiting on my wolf range, which is MIA for 14 months since ordering.
> Dry kitchen has a combi oven which I love more than I thought I would.


I’ve got a Wolf range with wok burner and a steamer. I use the steamer almost every meal, veggies, pasta, etc. Lowest temp it will go is 140, so it works for some sous vide also. Sorry to hear of your delay, but it will be worth it.


----------



## btbyrd

Tristan said:


> Renovated the house and put one of these in… having a heap of fun with stir fry these days



I love your style. I have that konro and an outdoor wok burner, but having one like that with water is the dream.


----------



## Tristan

btbyrd said:


> I love your style. I have that konro and an outdoor wok burner, but having one like that with water is the dream.


Thank you, the best part off the setup is the huge commercial class hood I put up above it.
It recirculates but scrubs out all the nastiness. Worth every penny. Personal belief to put in quality behind heavily used things in the house if I get the chance. Better than mucking about with repairs and upgrades down line.

The business end is in the ceiling, and needs a maintenance every 2 years.


----------



## Geigs

Tristan said:


> Thank you, the best part off the setup is the huge commercial class hood I put up above it.
> It recirculates but scrubs out all the nastiness. Worth every penny. Personal belief to put in quality behind heavily used things in the house if I get the chance. Better than mucking about with repairs and upgrades down line.
> 
> The business end is in the ceiling, and needs a maintenance every 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 185259


Hell yes. My reasonably expensive consumer range is on it's 3rd motor in 4 years. Not looking forwards to end of 5 year warranty....


----------



## coxhaus

Tristan said:


> Thank you, the best part off the setup is the huge commercial class hood I put up above it.
> It recirculates but scrubs out all the nastiness. Worth every penny. Personal belief to put in quality behind heavily used things in the house if I get the chance. Better than mucking about with repairs and upgrades down line.
> 
> The business end is in the ceiling, and needs a maintenance every 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 185259



Nice. I don't think you can do recirculating in Texas. The AC would not be able to keep up. You would need a really big vent.


----------



## Choppin

All-clad french skillets, 9 and 11 inches. Really liking the extra bottom space. Fairly light also.


----------



## Michi




----------



## MowgFace

Had some rewards points to spend.


----------



## MarcelNL

we happened to stay close to the Fissler factory, and had to visit the store...it was probably cheap due to the holes in the bottom...


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> we happened to stay close to the Fissler factory, and had to visit the store...it was probably cheap due to the holes in the bottom...
> 
> View attachment 195774


How is pricing in the factory store? Significantly cheaper than retail or just standard mrsp?


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> How is pricing in the factory store? Significantly cheaper than retail or just standard mrsp?


I have no clue, I THINK somewhat below MRSP but then again....who pays that.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My apologies for this not being actual gear but...

A couple weeks back, the wife and I watched this video on handcrafted Japanese soy sauce:





Media - Youtube AWESOME!


Nice interview with Tokifusa Iizuka, good channel:




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Tonight she surprised me with this gift set:










Now, I don't do much Japanese food, but I do cook various Asian food so I'm still pretty stoked! The labels are indeed just Japanese but the wife read off the list from her order form. A couple are geared toward "western meat eaters", one is aimed at fish, one noodles, and I think one general.

Since I have like 50 odd years of Kikkoman, this should be an adventure!


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My apologies for this not being actual gear but...
> 
> A couple weeks back, the wife and I watched this video on handcrafted Japanese soy sauce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media - Youtube AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Nice interview with Tokifusa Iizuka, good channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight she surprised me with this gift set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I don't do much Japanese food, but I do cook various Asian food so I'm still pretty stoked! The labels are indeed just Japanese but the wife read off the list from her order form. A couple are geared toward "western meat eaters", one is aimed at fish, one noodles, and I think one general.
> 
> Since I have like 50 odd years of Kikkoman, this should be an adventure!


Quality soy sauces are always delightful.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My apologies for this not being actual gear but...
> 
> A couple weeks back, the wife and I watched this video on handcrafted Japanese soy sauce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media - Youtube AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Nice interview with Tokifusa Iizuka, good channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight she surprised me with this gift set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I don't do much Japanese food, but I do cook various Asian food so I'm still pretty stoked! The labels are indeed just Japanese but the wife read off the list from her order form. A couple are geared toward "western meat eaters", one is aimed at fish, one noodles, and I think one general.
> 
> Since I have like 50 odd years of Kikkoman, this should be an adventure!


I was quite surprised by the difference the first time I had quality soy sauce.


----------



## btbyrd

Fresh in from Strata Portland. 






For summoning wind spirits.


----------



## Lars

On the right is the original dough hook that came with my Kenwood Major stand mixer. It does not do a good job of kneading dough. On the left is a spiral dough hook I received today. I'm not totally sure if it's an original part, but it works great. Much better and more gentle kneading than the original. Underneath is my new proofing box for fermenting pizza dough.


----------



## zizirex

Got my Poffertjes pan. Cast iron Seems no brainer, solid aluminium is also Nice, but the maintenance is making me nervous.


----------



## Michi

Nice! I suspect this would work for Takoyaki as well, if you don't mind large Takoyaki.


----------



## Boynutman

Poffertjespan. So funny. Never would have thought it would venture outside our borders!
Good eating! Butter and powdered suger.


----------



## zizirex

Michi said:


> Nice! I suspect this would work for Takoyaki as well, if you don't mind large Takoyaki.


Takoyaki is more round to make it more round like a globe shape.

This One is Way flatten, looks like Mini crumpet but better.



Boynutman said:


> Poffertjespan. So funny. Never would have thought it would venture outside our borders!
> Good eating! Butter and powdered suger.


We Indonesian share some food culture with the Dutch, this One is more famous for some Special occassion. And this goes both Way, I see a lot of Indonesian seasoning that was Made in Dutch That’s Written with the Old Spelling.


----------



## pomalo

Great new board smith - cherry - 12x18 x2 - absolutely in love


----------



## Macaroni

Not exactly gear but proud of this. Built a new kitchen and got to spec in a proper 36” drawer for the girls. Mostly everything in there, which is awesome because I get to use it all regularly. Insert is a double revashelf trimmed and seamed with mineral oil soaked cloth liners.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

New 14” wok forged by Cole Aurichio Ironworks.


----------



## Chips

Last month, someone here in San Francisco was moving out of state and wanted to cut loose some heavy things. I saw just the one smallest saucepan with handle for $20 on Craigslist. I couldn't pass it up, even though it had a crumbling, loose handle, which I replaced with a nice Cocobolo wood handle. The seller messaged me a few days later asking if I was interested in a few more Le Creuset pots/pans that he found in the garage and wanted to give me first dibs on. $80 more got me a basically unused enameled skillet and the slightly larger lidded sauce pot. 

Looking at the eye-watering price of enameled Le Creuset these days, (about $700 for all of these) made me pretty happy with the score.

The first dish I made with these was the Chile en Nogada below.


----------



## ptolemy

nice score!


----------



## coxhaus

Well, I came across a 14-inch LTD All Clad fry pan that I could not pass up. It is in nice shape. I think All Clad only Made an LTD version fry pan in 14-inch. I have not seen a copper core one. I want to see how LTD works on my Viking range. I have big burners. Anybody use one of these?


----------



## ptolemy

coxhaus said:


> Well, I came across a 14-inch LTD All Clad fry pan that I could not pass up. It is in nice shape. I think All Clad only Made an LTD version fry pan in 14-inch. I have not seen a copper core one. I want to see how LTD works on my Viking range. I have big burners. Anybody use one of these?
> View attachment 204109
> 
> 
> View attachment 204110



I believe TK model is also 14", but ya, great haul!


----------



## BillHanna

Seconds sale. It took a while to find the dings. Bought to replace her nonstick. 

“Can you send it back?”


N O P E


I’ve never been afraid to fight losing battles.


----------



## coxhaus

I have an All Clad 3 qt sauté pan and I use it a lot. I like it better than a sauce pan as it fits my burners better. So, I even cook things like dried beans in it. It does great for sauces and stuff like chili. You should like it.


----------



## blokey

Got this Williams-Sonoma Thermoclad brasier&steamer while on sale, more than $100 off their normal price, now it is back to normal. I really love their thermoclad stuff, they are on the thicker side of cladded stuff, on par or even surpass All Clad, and their double wall lid really works, I can grab their handle after hours of braising and it's just comfortably warm, oh and it actually keeps heat inside too. Their usual price is a bit high but with some deal they are great.


----------



## Scooter

blokey said:


> Got this Williams-Sonoma Thermoclad brasier&steamer while on sale, more than $100 off their normal price, now it is back to normal. I really love their thermoclad stuff, they are on the thicker side of cladded stuff, on par or even surpass All Clad, and their double wall lid really works, I can grab their handle after hours of braising and it's just comfortably warm, oh and it actually keeps heat inside too. Their usual price is a bit high but with some deal they are great.
> View attachment 207647
> View attachment 207648


Have that too. Also a great steamer.


----------



## BillHanna

New upright freezer for the garage. That raggedy fridge is on the clock to go. 


Gosh. Now that I have this new space to put food, I’ll probably need a suji and a line knife to break down bigger pieces of meat. And I can wait for supersalinated birds to go on sale, so I can buy six at a time.


----------



## coxhaus

I have one that size, and it has been great for many years. It seems like a good size without taking up too much space.


----------



## MarcelNL

a couple of Fissler Adamant non stick frying pans, courtesy of Sinterklaas;


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 205664
> View attachment 205665
> View attachment 205666
> 
> 
> Seconds sale. It took a while to find the dings. Bought to replace her nonstick.
> 
> “Can you send it back?”
> 
> 
> N O P E
> 
> 
> I’ve never been afraid to fight losing battles.


Great deals on the All-clad seconds sales. I couldnt find the defects on the several that I purchased previously under the seconds sale. Even if you were to buy one brand new without "dings", after a few uses, it's scuffed up anyways.


----------



## Choppin

tostadas said:


> Great deals on the All-clad seconds sales. I couldnt find the defects on the several that I purchased previously under the seconds sale. Even if you were to buy one brand new without "dings", after a few uses, it's scuffed up anyways.


This. Most of my current cookware is All-clad seconds. Hard to beat the price/quality ratio and honestly don't mind the dings. Call it wabisabi


----------



## BillHanna

Choppin said:


> This. Most of my current cookware is All-clad seconds. Hard to beat the price/quality ratio and honestly don't mind the dings. Call it wabisabi


TF-Clad


----------



## Lars

Do we still count cookbooks as gear? Here is one I've been eying for a while..


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Do we still count cookbooks as gear? Here is one I've been eying for a while..
> View attachment 212911


Let us know what you think of it. I love French cooking but don’t have a good cookbook.


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Do we still count cookbooks as gear? Here is one I've been eying for a while..
> View attachment 212911


For those in the US…

Just bought the kindle edition of this for 99 cents. Thanks for the heads up, Lars!


----------



## daveb

2nd on the .99


----------



## coxhaus

I ordered a copy off eBay. It looks like fun. French food in the winter in Texas ought to be good. Maybe a little heavy for summer.

I am not much for electronic as I am old school.


----------



## rickbern

Been a busy time lately, haven't been posting much. Sorry.

Moved apartments, here's the third iteration of my spice rack. I've had something like this in my kitchen since the mid '90s. Shelving was designed by Dieter Rams in the '60's, the company (Vitsoe) that makes it is still going strong.


----------



## esoo

My last purchases - Staub 3.75L and 6.75L oval. Got one on good deal from Homesense and the other was a b stock special direct.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

My guests who come on 2nd christmas day asked for ravioli. I said I would only do it if I got an Atlas with a motor and attachments.
Very good deal

I also bought a lot of storage jars.


----------



## jaydee

KDSDeluxe said:


> storage jars.


Nice kitchen equipment.
Are these Catcheside or Tritz knives on the magnetic stripe?
And do i see a HUGE knife rack in the right?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

These are Tritz knives  and yes you are seeing a huge rack on the right side 

But there are some free places in the moment. There will be arriving 2 Kamons and 1 Milan custom. Also, I've loaned out some knives for people to test out. And a few knives are gone for revision  When all the knives are back I'll have a full house again.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

jaydee said:


> Nice kitchen equipment.
> Are these Catcheside or Tritz knives on the magnetic stripe?
> And do i see a HUGE knife rack in the right?


Edit


----------



## jaydee

KDSDeluxe said:


> Edit


Thanks for posting and wow, nice rack on you, filled with only good stuff!
Good that we don´t have earthquakes here in germany..
That could turn out expensive and dangerous.


----------



## coxhaus

I like Jacques Pepin on his cooking show. So, I thought I would buy one his books. is there a better book? I like his knife skills.


----------



## btbyrd

Pepin's two volume "The Art of Cooking" published by Knopf is his masterwork. Complete Techniques (2001) is an excellent volume as well, as it's basically a combination of his books La Technique and La Methode in a single volume.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Huge fan of Pepin but don't have any of his books. Last two times I stopped at the local store they were out and I grabbed something else. I plan to rectify that this year.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Huge fan of Pepin but don't have any of his books. Last two times I stopped at the local store they were out and I grabbed something else. I plan to rectify that this year.


eBay has lots of them.


----------



## enrico l

Thriftbooks.com is my go-to for cook books. Got a few from Charlie Trotter for dirt cheap


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 215942




Have you used Earlywood spatulas before Bill?


----------



## BillHanna

Nope. Just a couple baby spoons.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Nope. Just a couple baby spoons.



My experience has been that some folks find them awkward at first but then end up loving them. I got the wife a full set this year and when she opened them my daughter started carrying on she uses each of the spatula for so many different things and then my SIL chimed in about how much he loves it too.

Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## BillHanna

I’m looking forward to it, the next time we aren’t eating leftovers. That should be about February judging by the spread at my MIL’s house.


----------



## esoo

Go to the mall to buy shaving cream, walked out with a 5qt Staub. On sale with a 25% discount added in and was too good to turn down.


----------



## daveb

That looks like my creamed pearl onions pot. Perfect!


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Go to the mall to buy shaving cream, walked out with a 5qt Staub.


They are things of beauty. Hard to resist.


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> They are things of beauty. Hard to resist.



We have a same size Le Creuset, but I bought it just for the deal (and the great color)


----------

